# Gallos 1948 Chevy Fleetmaster



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got this 48 chevy fleetmaster about 4 years ago, started the work back then but got my 59 and focused on that for the last year and threw this one in the back yard where it sat since then. wrapping up my 59, so finally putting in some work on this one. had all the accessories for it but sold them all to build my other car, so this is a stock build so wont be anything too exciting like my other build. these are pictures I took when I first went to go see it after I saw it in auto trader. got it for $4800 cash


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i went to the Pomona swapmeet one sunday to look for the rocker panels for my 65 impala. only had that car at the time. wasn't looking for another car but saw this one for only $2600. i started working at the strip club at the time djing and thought hey i have that to play with so i called the number on the tag but the guy never answered














so i said fuck it and kept on walking. then i saw this one, only $800 and was like fuck yea ill take it for that














so i called my dad to bring me a trailer. when i was walking out to the gate to meet up with him, saw this one for $4500







when i saw that one i thought no, i want a fat fender bomb like that one but not that one itself it was in bad shape. so i went home and bought an auto trader and found this one the one i bought


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

here it is when i got it home


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got it a visor, was the first accessory i got for it from Pomona


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

after i started tearing down the interior it was original so looked like shit


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the door panels


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that fabric is Hampton coach corduroy mohair, correct for 48 fleetmaster. was 110 a yard i used 9 yards so the material alone was $1000 shipped. this is going in the trunk, its the back panel. used the stars off this







and the hood emblem for 48







and came up with the back panel for the trunk


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now that the interior is out, floorwork. this is from home depot, same stuff i used on my 59. you get it at lowes, works like dynamat for heat and sound but also works perfect to seal any pinholes in the metal


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now rewire. car had original 6 volt cloth wire, no good if you run a 12 volt battery it will catch fire. so put new fuse box and wiring


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cut out the wheel well it was bad but they sell replacement tub cheap. the rest of the trunk was perfect, metal was like new. right now as it sits its the red primer and rust sealer. the only reason there is a plywood there is to keep the overspray from going into the inside of the car


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now pull the motor and rip the front end off to get all the shit that's hiding in between the fenders and cowl then take down the car to original paint. turns out it was tan and gray, then green, then the original color the maroon red metallic

















































better than slick 50


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

take care of the front end


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now we start on the doors. sand, block then primer. metal is really really good on this car, i scored


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now hit the back corner. again really good metal, look under the tail light housing usually that's all gone and rotted out. sand, block and prime. VERY LITTLE BONDO and feather edged perfect. i didn't just lay a whole layer of bondo and shape it. metal was that good on it it was just small dings and primer went on most of the bare metal not bondo


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now to hit the roof. same thing, good metal. sand, block and primer. very little bondo feather edged. going to sand the primer with 600 so all the blotches you see will go away. theyre there cause i hit it thicker to seal up some sanding marks


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

trunk lid off so i can work on it in the shade. again very little bondo and good metal. look at the corners those are always eaten away


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and i got the carpet for it, 20 bucks a yard, will work perfect on this since the floor doesn't have huge tranny channel hump and the floors don't dip below the running boards in the door jamb


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

stay posted, getting ready to do the woodgrain. i have the roller kit so its going to look good


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a lot of progress for the first page of a thread. You made it look like it only took a weekend!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

shit I wish it was a week, that's stretched out over 4 years little by little cause id squeeze in work between that and the 59. ill post recent pictures soon, its all put together now and interior being put in


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> now that the interior is out, floorwork. this is from home depot, same stuff i used on my 59. you get it at lowes, works like dynamat for heat and sound but also works perfect to seal any pinholes in the metal


i checked out some of the peal and seal to use on the roof o my car. wondering how it would work to keep the heat out. it get's hot in texas during the summer


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> now rewire. car had original 6 volt cloth wire, no good if you run a 12 volt battery it will catch fire. so put new fuse box and wiring


im at this stage now of rewiring the car. i didnt pull the dash i'm going to roll it first then break it down in sections to paint, interior, and engine bay, then frame off but not in that order....


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

it has to do with the aluminum, that's why the dynamat uses the same method to block out heat. if you do your roof, do it in sections so its not one big heavy piece but a bunch of small light weight pieces that wont fall cause of the weight. get what im saying? im doing this to this one youll see what I mean. and you don't have to pull your dash out, I just did because I have the habit of getting dirt and old paint out of all the little cracks and behind everything. and yea don't break it all down at once cause then you wont drive it again till its ALL done and that could take months even years. do sections at a time that way youre enjoying your car as you build it. I learned the hard way


----------



## socal760 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great work and very informative. I'm in the process of pulling my 63 apart, and then on to removing the few paint jobs it's had over the years. Is my first project, do I have a few questions. Do you just use a wire brush and DA to remove the paint? I've heard that I should bondo in top of primer, is there any diffrence from the way your doing it?..., and when you mean Block, your talking about block sanding correct?... Sorry learning here.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

glad its helping you, I used a wire brush on a small Makita grinder (any grinder will work but the small one not the huge angle grinder). the wire brush I used is this type http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-3...ire-Cup-Brush-DW4910-Y/100049348#.UXi-Mmbn_IU because it lasts longer than other type and kind. you can do a whole car with just one especially if theres bondo. that's if youre going down to bare metal not just scuff and what also works is this if its just paint http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...isc-Type-27-48-80-8112/203112816#.UXi-zmbn_IU the thing is you don't hold it on the same place for too long and let it get hot cause then you might warp the metal or put bigger scratches in it youll just have to fill later. the grits on them are very strong, you wont have to hold it there long itll blow through easy and as soon as you see metal just move on. if youre just going to scuff your paint it has on or primer to spray over then you use the d/a sander but if you use to go down to bare metal itll take a long time but is possible. you use a d/a sander after or an inline sander or block to hit the metal and see where the dings and scratches are. and you can put primer over or under primer, works same way since primer grips great both paint and filler. and what I mean about blocking is yea block sanding. any block bigger than 6 inches should be fine. if youre block sanding the metal you just sand in an X pattern to see where the dings and dents are they'll show easy,you wont see scatches in the low spots. after you filled in the dings or hammered them out, lightly sand with 300 grit by hand or d/a and its ready for primer. also the 300 grit feather edges the bondo perfect. once you layed primer, then you use a d/a sander to flatten out a bit the primer with 600 grit. if you still think you have dings or can feel them, block the whole car with 400 grit on a block or inline sander but lightly, youre nto trying to remove the primer, just flatten it to see what spots you missed. a trick is to get a can of spray paint and lightly dust or stripe the car ontop of the primer then block. any dips will still have light paint in it and just fill with filler. its a process, but that's how you block a car to get it straight, not just slapping bondo and blocking bondo or "sculpting". in some cases youll have to, but in most cases you don't. but once you go down to bare metal and sand in an X pattern with a block the low and high spots appear and you can get them from the start. after primer is blocked and sanded with 600 grit its ready for paint to lay ontop of the primer. if you get a lot of orange peel or light contaminants in the paint, wet sand with 800 lightly. then spray clear and wet sand with 1000 then 1500 then polish. sounds confusing but when you get to those points hit me up and ill guide you thru it


----------



## socal760 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks... Bro you just answer every question I had and then some. I will get going on and follow up if I get stuck, hope that's cool. Keep up the good work... I'm definitely learning from your builds... Been following the 59 thread for a while.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anytime, I make my threads as more of a how to even though this one of my 48 is more of a summary but the 59 one is more detailed. like I said if youre stuck anywhere just hit me up. if you really look, its the same work done but on two different cars. the 65 build ill show more of how I do the paint and body step by step. give me 2 weeks for that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> it has to do with the aluminum, that's why the dynamat uses the same method to block out heat. if you do your roof, do it in sections so its not one big heavy piece but a bunch of small light weight pieces that wont fall cause of the weight. get what im saying? im doing this to this one youll see what I mean. and you don't have to pull your dash out, I just did because I have the habit of getting dirt and old paint out of all the little cracks and behind everything. and yea don't break it all down at once cause then you wont drive it again till its ALL done and that could take months even years. do sections at a time that way youre enjoying your car as you build it. I learned the hard way


I did the floor in fatmat from another project that I had left over. I want to cover the roof, inside the doors, quarters, and trunk. For the roof doing it in sections would be a good idea for it not to fall off. I took a blower to blow the dirt out but still find dirt coming out of cracks and corners. So using the blower is needed often


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea, small pieces wont weigh down and fall off like a huge piece. and make sure its all clean cause if not the dirt and grime will make a film on the stuff you use to cover and will just come off in a few days. when its clean and put on, its stuck permanently youll have to grind it off but its what you want


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Metal in great condition


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

turns out its a Mexican chevy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool. I'll going to work on that after I finish the wiring. Right now Im doing the wiring under the dash. Which is a pain cuz you have to use two wiring diagrams.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

very recent pictures of it and put together tomorrow, was working on the dash woodgrain today


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:NICE


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck on the build man! And you have posted some great info thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys. progressing quick. this cars metal was in way better condition as I thought, I see that as I go along. in a week I get the motor and drop it in but in the meanwhile finish primering the whole car, one day to spray it flat gray and flat black, will take me another week to finish putting it all together and run new brake lines, just one day to put in the whole interior, and im done and itll be running and driving by the middle of next month May. inside like a brand new 48 off the assembly line, outside will be flat gray and black gangster. I have a guy wanting to trade me this for it so when its done I hope he likes it



































meanwhile, it sits here I moved it to be able to work on it better came up on these on craigslist and made it easy to move all my cars now





















if he doesn't want to trade its no biggie, look what fleetmasters are going for, stock ones $16,000+, running projects still needing paint and interior $9000+ and non running projects (not coupes, real fleetmasters) $7000+ http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/...atAbb=cto&srchType=T&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

primering these tomorrow and prepping the hood as well. then Thursday painting all of these flat black and the hood flat gray. the metal at first scared the shit out of me, looks really bad, but was all surface rust especially the front fenders. but like i said my car is very solid, the worst part was the end of the front fenders but im mig welding in a new patch panel tomorrow so that's no problem. if you really look, its very good metal. bondo is only skim coats very thin, I hammered out for hours the best i could because I didn't want to sculpt bondo on this car































































see, not that bad. before pics is some scary shit




























you can see the way the light hits it theyre pretty straight














Friday the body flat gray and put it together saturday, sunday take a break and bbq and have some beers, Monday start the new brake lines and put the interior all in and wait for my motor. want this done already so I can jump back on my 59 and wrap it up. It happens with me, I get momentum and motivation on one car and I just go with it and I got it for this one right now since its almost there and really want to drive it now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I wish I would have waited on the interior. its all original, like new and the inside will look like a brand new 48 even tho the outside will be flat black and gray. but if I had waited I would have made the inside more custom, I wanted now to do the inside look like a coffin, all plush and tuck and roll. fuck it, this will work just fine will be all og


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No regrets, dont look back!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> No regrets, dont look back!


 no I know bro, Im on a roll and I only rest to sleep. its how bad I want it done, its going to look bad ass. and I have another guy interested in it with a convertible, hope he likes what he sees when its done. again If nothing goes through Its totally fine, this thing is going to look bad ass done and gangster, ill roll the hell out of it


----------



## killah54 (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks good man very clean work


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

doesn't seem like it but very very close to finishing up. remember the whole inside Is done and ready to pop in. working on the dash right now getting ready to paint in the booth


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

That's why there is very little bondo on the car only skim coats, I'm actually panel beating. There was a huge dip in this panel now its almost gone


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

doesn't look like a lot of progress but put in work on the fenders. took my body hammer and dolly to the whole fender so that i use the least bit of bondo possible since with a car this old its almost impossible not to use bondo on it. so the straighter it is, the less bondo you have to use. i am very familiar with bondo, look at my 59 build and what i had to take off of it so i hate bondo and try to use the least i can. if i sat there and sculpted the fender with bondo the car will be more plastic filler and a plastic car than a metal car and i feel like id be rolling a fiberglass body car, faking it if you know what i mean. when they surface rust like they were they get a grime that cakes on the metal that even when you grind it its still baked on and looks like its part of the metal. all of that is rust and will grow under the primer and paint and bubble. i got it all off, hit it so hard the metal went from being sanded to being polished, as you can see in the last picture you can now see a reflection


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

tomorrow i was supposed to weld a new patch on the back of the fenders where its rusted and fill the few low spots and block them out and prime all the fenders and door caps, but i was called in to work so thatll have to wait till Friday so tomorrow there wont be any progress. i was on a roll too, something done every day but now with what i make tomorrow i can go buy all the brand new brake lines, brake cylinders and brake kit, its going to be able to go soon and want to make sure itll be able to stop. so check in Friday night. once that's done Friday it will all start coming together =D


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

also its going to have a few goodies, i didn't end up selling all the accessories i had for it i had some things i kept for it


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good homie you gonna have 2 badass finsihed rides now at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin good homie you gonna have 2 badass finsihed rides now at the same time :thumbsup:


 thanks, actually 3. all 3 will be ready for summer, Im starting to block out to repaint the 65 in two weeks when im done with this one. if I end up trading this one the car Im hoping to get also runs and looks good so ill still have 3 rides this summer =D


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

lookin good homie


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

47bomb said:


> lookin good homie


 thank bro, actually it sat for a long time in the back with zero progress till I saw your thread and got back on it 100%. things you did to yours eventually ill do to this one your build is bad ass


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

quick mock up, getting ready to sand it down again for new primer and prep. gives it a better look. its straight and complete. should be redone by tonight and tomorrow im primering the firewall and rest of front around windshield


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE WORK!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks joe m. its getting there. all that's left now is clean and block the hood and thatll be all that's left to primer and have the whole car primered. fenders are done, hood is last thing left to prep. very light bondo even though you see a lot of spots, spent hours baging the fenders but some parts just needed a skin coat cause with metal this thick you cant get it perfect


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Dope work


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks. it doesn't look like it but its a lot of work. im out there for hours and get dirty as shit. it does feel good though after I get out the shower not dirty anymore and knowing just earlier that day those parts look like shit now therye done and ready to paint. I got someone interested in the car and im interested in his for it, if he gets it all the hard work will be done and he will get a good solid car that's for sure. but I also want to finish it because 30s 40s cars are just bad ass, fat fender bombs from a cool time and classy style if you know what I mean. elegance and luxury was standard on all cars from this time and the cars were works of art and designed right and made to last and the makers were proud of theyre work. but that's why I want to see this car done, its just a beautiful car from a time where cars were art


----------



## Fairlane55 (May 6, 2013)

Nice work man that's awesome


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Fairlane55 said:


> Nice work man that's awesome


 thanks. its getting there. today I went to a hot rod shop to get some stuff, they had really cool stuff there





















all 30s to 60s

















































1959 jukebox only 500 bucks and it works














the owners car, was featured in custom and hot rod magazines back in 1959







hardtops ready to build














brought this home














this page im putting in my trunk of the 59


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and back to work. the last piece, the hood. looks horrible





















clean the thing up





















it was only surface rust. and on the tip of the nose, when I squeeze it together from the inside it goes back into shape so tomorrow I just have to rivet it back together and itll be fine. then after just block it out and itls all ready to primer and put together





















now this, its all on the inside, and two parts are inside the door fender caps and youll never see them
























































even though you wont be able to see them, I still cleaned them up and painting them tomorrow. the car will be rust free





















that was what I did today, tomorrow ill have the inside pieces painted black, and the hood blocked and prepped for primer along with the rest of the pieces. I will primer them on Saturday, the weather here is bad so Thursday and Friday ill start to set up to drop the motor in and hit the bottom of the car and paint it


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lets see how this goes. Whitewalls on the inside of the tire as well as outside. Before you guys think its tacky, look it up. At the peterson museum one of they're top end classic cars with original whitewalls have white wall inners too, are double sided. Plus it'll make my undercarriage look nicer and I can double side whitewall my 59 too. double sided whitewalls were actually a luxury back then and were a dealer option on convertibles. this will only be paint but will still look good


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://forums.aaca.org/f120/double-sided-whitwall-tires-156793.html


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

dusting it off to replace the clear plastic on it and mount after I spray it soon. massive ass hood ornament for 48. the hood ornament alone is a work of art. man I cant wait to put it all together, just days away, less than a week


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the nose was really scaring me, I thought I was going to need a new hood honestly. i got no fucken clue how it got the nose so bent out like that but i think someone used it to jump over my wall or used it as a step. and i thought i lost the little strip that goes along down the middle from the hood ornament but found it in a pile of bolts on the side of the wall, just that alone ive seen sell for $150 IF you find one. I even had 2 guys telling me I needed a new hood. but a few hours of hammering and straightening it looks like its going to be fine and saved $400 for a new hood.
























































popped out the old rivets and bolted in new bolts and nuts to hold it tight







done for the night, tomorrow ill block it out and work on the bottom of the car since im waiting for my new spray gun i had to exchange cause the air horns on it didn't want to sit on the gun and spun on theyre own, and wont get it till Monday. but by then itll all be prepped. ill polish the window moldings too so i can put them back on


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

nose job








































I know, bondo is bad. but its only skin coats, the metal is very thick on these old cars and are hard to get completely straight. if you look its only on small spots not one huge coat over the whole thing so its not that bad. blocked it out, realized, im done with body work :-o off to the side, everything ready for primering and finally put together 
























a week from now ill have 3 complete put together cars and the 48 will be ready to drop the motor in 








I work tomorrow, and Saturday im going out so ill get on it sunday ill get the bottom done and paint it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

did some small touch ups to get the pieces ready for primer. but I cant spray till Thursday that's when my new gun arrives. for now ill just work on the undercarriage but not today its too damn hot. got this up, its been months now time to put it to use again





















im going to buy one of those fans with the hose attatchment that sprays that mist, but after the car is sprayed so im not getting moisture on the metal. I plan to bust my ass to finish all of them before july, I want to spend my summer on the streets with my cars not in the shop


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

did some touch ups on the hood so It could have less bondo. hood is done and ready to spray








tomorrow if I don't go to the beach ill work on the bottom of the car. picked this up for my garage, a gas station service bell








there is a long vacuum hose that goes into this hole and is run across the floor








a hose is run from that hole across the floor. the bell is a single stroke, operated and dings once when the hose is run over and slight air is pushed up the hose into the activator in the bell. when you hear two dings like in the movies is because the front and back tire ran over the hose
























and got this old firestone service hat that im going to throw in the car just for a more antique feel


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

still haven't got my paint gun so finding things to keep me busy till Thursday when I get it. got on this. 
4 used 215/65/16 tires at 15 bucks each. 60 for all 4
























shave the letters and patterns off
































and tomorrow clean with bleach and then lacquer thinner, mask and use this 








ran out of daylight so ill continue tomorrow. by the time im done ill have some similar to these, but with a wider whitewall 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coker-BFGoo...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5af1368c3a&vxp=mtr
I know theyre not og bias ply but I seen these on some 30s and 40s cars and looked clean and was told they ride nicer. but for a total of $75 ill have wide whitewalls and saved about $1000. this 48 isn't going to be a show car, its going to be a street car and a driver but will be a nice one. and this is an upgrade from this trust me 








also guys, my 48 came with 3 16s
























but one 15








anyone got an extra standard 6 lug chevy rim they can get rid of? also have that 15 available and 2 600-16 blackwall bias ply tires and one 600-16 whitewall bias ply tire, you an see them in the pictures. wont need them if anyone is interested. hit me up on that or if you have the rim I need, thanks guys


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

heres my problem right now, well not a problem but I have a decision to make. on the 48, turns out it costs about the same for the materials and paint to paint my 48 flat black and gray as it would be to buy and paint my car a nice two tone (chocolate brown roof and fenders, buckskin tan body) and clearcoat so itll be shiny. the grille and bumpers aren't chromed but all the trims are and it wont look good with new paint but with flat paint itll be fine cause itll be a driver and a roller, hood car if you know what I mean but a clean one. so baisically I can have it nice but look bad with unchromed grille and bumpers OR flat two tone (good flat black and gray not cheap stuff thatll flake) gangster looking but wont have finished looking shiny paint. I don't plan to chrome the grille and bumpers, im going to roll it like that or itll be up to the guy that trades me for it. and if I chrome the grille and bumpers, itll be a finished car and all the cars ive been offered to trade are running cars but still need things to be finished. get what im saying? and it wouldn't be to my benefit to trade a fully finished car for a car I still need to paint or do the interior or chrome and little mechanical things even though mine is good to go as is either way I paint it. so that's why I don't know, shiny or flat? if I go shiny, bumpers and grille wont look good. if I paint flat, it wont look shiny and new but WILL still look clean as hell and bad ass cause its going to be good flat paint not flaky ashy paint. I don't know what to do but I need to decide by Friday to order the paint. what do you guys think?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok so I decided im going flat. but good paint flat that will last years not shitty paint that will flake and get ashy or dull. im sure the guy im interested in trading with the 65 ss convertible will like how it comes out. these are my options, going with one of these. what do you guys think, what color would you guys do it in FLAT BLACK AND DARK GRAY







FLAT BLACK AND LIGHT GRAY







FLAT BLACK AND LIGHT TAN







FLAT BLACK AND DARK TAN







what do you guys think? its going to be one of these, have to decide before Monday so I can get the paint. im happy with any of these, that's why I ask im undecided


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I say just go all. flat black or brown. Being that your going to end up trading it off


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

think so? there is also this color







remember the whole inside is brown


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The two tone tan and brown


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got home at 5am, woken up at 8am, I had a delivery. a complete running and ready to fire up chevy 216 motor for my 48. I do the brakes Monday, paint it tues/wed/thurs and drop it in next Saturday and hook it up and by sunday ill be driving it =D thanks for the help jose and the early morning wake up call, I owe you one





















its already nice but im going to clean it up and make it really pretty


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice score!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks bro. hell yea it was a score. 500 bucks ready to fire and drive when put in. the starter and generator are rebuilt and those two alone are 250, the carb is 140, the oil filter is 90, new water pump is atleast 100, its like I got the running block for free


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin Good ray, gonna be a OG rollin a bombita and a nine uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNN

BAD ASS! you doin it all by your self??


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:chingon...........


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ahhwataday said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNN
> 
> BAD ASS! you doin it all by your self??


 thanks guys. and yea, click on my signatures see the other ones. ordered the paint, get it in 2 days. tomorrow im prepping the body for the paint and hitting the dashboard and window frames to get them ready for woodgrain. almost there guys


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

man that's good to hear that I got someone going, its not that hard you just have to get dirty. these cars are so simple, a standard socket set, wrenches and flathead screwdriver can take these cars apart and put them back together completely. I was tinkering with my old motor i had sitting in the back to see what the inside looks like and a flathead and 1/2 inch socket and a bigger socket for the head bolts is the only thing I used and needed to tear down the motor completely 
this is what the top end on my new motor looks like








and this is what the old motor looked like, like I said only 2 or 3 sockets tears this whole motor apart. the old motor had some kind of baffle or filter pad
















im going to have a good set of heads, block, water pump, fuel pump, generator and coil for sale if anyone needs something off it
only other thing youd need is a cherry picker if your motor was out. what im showing is a home build not a shop build. the flat paint is in transit I get it Wednesday. 
ran into a problem today. the motor I bought if off a truck, casting number 383574








which is correct for 52 chevy 216. but again its off a truck so I have to take the motor mount plate off my old motor that has the dual motor mounts on the sides








to replace the truck one that has the motor mount in the center








so I guess I have to take off the timing chain cover and everything there to swap out the plate. pain in the ass but have to do it. 
second problem. the motor I bought had a bell housing for a 53 truck. so the transmission I have doesn't line up on the mounting bolts. heres mine 








and heres the one I have on the new motor, casting number 3835201








the bolts are wider and farther, and has some lever on the side that my old one doesn't have
















so it looks like I have some work to do tomorrow. the guy I got the motor from had the tranny that fits this motor for 200, does anyone know what tranny that is that goes in that bell housing? is It better and will it line up to my linkages and mounts? asking to see if I should swap it or just use that one. he paid to get the whole internal bell housing redone but will it take MY bell housing? mine is og 216 3 on tree for 48 chevy car 








im just glad the motor itself is a 216 and the internals and side components are good and ready to go, its just the front and rear I have to work on but the motor itself is good


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Shit aint simple lol. Ive never even tried interior im not very confident in my body work either. I cant get shit straight. Come help me with my Regal! hahaha we can have it done in a week. Ill wrap the frame you do the rest hahaha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The pad on the top end of the motor is to keep the rocker lubed so you want to keep that on there or which it to your new motor


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!!!!


Coca Pearl said:


> The pad on the top end of the motor is to keep the rocker lubed so you want to keep that on there or which it to your new motor


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok so I got the motor mount problem solved. you just drill new holes. ok so now im not worried about the front motor mounts I can just drill out new holes, but am missing the rear mounts. well one of them. I have the one for one side 








but missing the other side that mounts with the starter








and now, the bell housing. have problems again. to take the bell housing off theres two bolts on the top, and 4 bolts on the inside behind the flywheel. well my old motor is seized. wont turn. I thought I was turning it but it was just the fan and water pump. I left the motor out the car a few months when it rained and the cover came off and got water into the cylinders. well its seized now. I have a new motor so I don't care, but now I cant get the motor to turn so I can get to the last 2 bolts holding on the clutch to the flywheel. and if the clutch cant come off, the flywheel cant come off, so the bell housing cant come off. and its too tight to get a wrench or socket in there 
















I sprayed this in all the holes, let it sit overnight. but don't think its going to work its too stiff








anyone know what I can do? 
and my other issue, doesn't seem as big but I cant get the bolts off the flywheel on the new motor I have. theyre tight! and when I try to ratchet them out the motor turns as well so I cant get them to come off
















I got frustrated so im done for the day. ill get back in it tomorrow. more worried about how im getting the bell housing off the old motor I feel I might have to take a torch to it or try to cut out the middle of the clutch


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ray maybe you should ditch the ratchet and see if you can take them off with the air compressor gun to force them off


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

when I had all the gm accessories for this car, i was going to go all out on this car and the carpet i was going to use instead of stock or aftermarket was actual real Persian rug I bought from a dealer in LA, spent alittle over $2000 by the time i actually got it, was a real Persian rug from overseas. it was brown to match the interior and had floral and paisley designs like those on a $100 bill. it looked very classy, exactly like something youd see in the titanic or queen mary. the guy that ordered it was an arab guy and when i told him what i wanted it for he made a face like if i said something about his mom. i think to them theyre special or something. since im not dressing it up, no point in cutting it and using it now. but glad you brought it up now that shes passed i need to get it back before someone from my moms side of the family takes it and trust me they don't deserve it. the design was similar to this one, same colors








i would really like to see someone pull that off, but you can get a knockoff Persian rug for just alittle more than the stock carpet, for about $300. a knock off wont be as fancy but will still look classy with the designs they have. hope somebody tries it id love to see that, somebody try it ive never seen it before and its easy on a 30s 40s car because of the flat floor that butts up with the doors/rockers. 

tomorrow im determined to get that bell housing changed. have to, paint arrived for the body im ready to paint. Flat buckskin tan for the body, flat black for the fenders and roof i pick up Thursday
























































guess they have special products to detail flat/matte paint i guess
































good flat paint. you guys know that company eastwood? theyre excellent on theyre tools and products and i use them the most, but all the good paints i wanted to buy they don't sell or ship to California, so if you have theyre color chip chart might as well just throw it away if youre in California. but tcp global will even single stage og oil based they don't care. 
so i got my flat paint for the body. i didn't want to cut corners but after I bought this paint i was surprised to hear hot rod magazine, as much as they talk down on lowriders, promote a rustoleum paint job. I admit it does look good, and they stated on one of the pictures they intentionally left the car out for six months in the sun and it got a slight fade just alittle. but lightly wetsanding it with 1500 brought it back to black. interesting to know, it can save some of us a lot of money 
http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/body/hrdp_1108_1967_chevy_camaro_affordably_flat_painting/


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

You can use wd 40 and hit the bolt head with a hammer to loosen the bolt. You can do the same with the motor. Take the head off and spray. the pistons with wd40 and let it sit over night to break the rust


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok guys, again got this done with the help of junior, thanks bro  ok so I wanted the heads off to lube up the cylinders to get the flywheel to turn. I banged them out for 2 HOURS, only got them to move this much. thought man whatever they used to seal the head gasket I want to know what it is, it just wont release them!








turns out I just missed this bolt








heads off, now you see why the flywheel wouldn't turn








heads off, heads are still good








oiled the cylinders good, then slowly it started turning till I was able to get the last 2 bolts, then the clutch came off then the flywheel then the bell housing

















as for the other bell housing, all I needed was more leverage








and its off








you have to take the flywheel off to get the last 4 bolts to release the bell housing. 
cleaned it up
























before








now
























now I can get back to paint and body. turns out the field next to my house theyre finally building a house. they better bring in a scientist with that clickity click machine to test the place, it has more oil in that ground than irak. 








I lit the dirt on fire once. you guys know what im talking about, not all of you recycle oil. if you bury something in that soil, it comes back to you, but its not the same..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

them pistons are rusted closed shut in the motor. the land next to you looks like it sits way higher them yours.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea its higher, the houses slope down so im going to have to put a bigger wall cause I want my privacy. im also very picky about my neighbors, I don't take shit from nobody what I do at my own house even if its having a party past 3am or working on my car that late. I can be a very bad and unpleasant neighbor if they fuck with me and ive made a few move out across the street, so ill be screening these new neighbors very good when the house is done. one time when I had my cutlass the neighbor across the street took pictures of me pouring my old motor oil in the sewer drain on the corner and called the cops so I got my homeboys steal her car but not to take it but to park it infront of the fire hydrant on the next block so she couldn't report it stolen cause its right there and got two tickets in one week. she was gone the next month. now my neighbors are guys from the harbor area, the flats and sgv so were all good my street is the spot now, they hang out and drink all night but so do I so it works out perfect and now we got eachothers backs. today I had to go to LA to do some work on a guys truck. im done, so back to work tomorrow im putting the bell housing on and getting it ready to drop into the car and get it started. and this came up, offer straight trade for my 48 and it runs


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> yea its higher, the houses slope down so im going to have to put a bigger wall cause I want my privacy. im also very picky about my neighbors, I don't take shit from nobody what I do at my own house even if its having a party past 3am or working on my car that late. I can be a very bad and unpleasant neighbor if they fuck with me and ive made a few move out across the street, so ill be screening these new neighbors very good when the house is done. one time when I had my cutlass the neighbor across the street took pictures of me pouring my old motor oil in the sewer drain on the corner and called the cops so I got my homeboys steal her car but not to take it but to park it infront of the fire hydrant on the next block so she couldn't report it stolen cause its right there and got two tickets in one week. she was gone the next month. now my neighbors are guys from the harbor area, the flats and sgv so were all good my street is the spot now, they hang out and drink all night but so do I so it works out perfect and now we got eachothers backs. today I had to go to LA to do some work on a guys truck. im done, so back to work tomorrow im putting the bell housing on and getting it ready to drop into the car and get it started. and this came up, offer straight trade for my 48 and it runs


*DO IT HOMIE, TRADEEEEEEEEEEEE* :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Pomona swapmeet in 4 hours. shopping list, check







big goofy sombrero, check. anyone there today spot this big ass hat, that's me







now do I go to sleep or just stay up till 5am. te chingas mas sleeping one or two hours than if you stay up all night that's why.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

long day, home now and getting ready to call it a night. was a good day, Pomona was kind to me today it didn't leave me feeling like I was raped when I was leaving so im good. only problem was truck and car shop stand had a lot of stuff missing and was back at the shop and not there in Pomona. managed to get these things tho that I really really needed like that steering wheel finally 








I have my original 48 cap, this cap will be for sale. and the front motor mounts








new tail lights








new turn signal lever








volt reducers








new insert for my hood ornament








and thanks to rich, he gave me a free bracket to see if I can mikey mouse the rear motor mount im missing. if it doesn't work hes got the bracket at home hell sell me so im good. thanks rich (I part out chevys)
















back to work tomorrow, want to get a lot done this week. heres some pictures from Pomona
















































































best baby carriage I ever seen, was 350 bucks


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and the belle of the ball, this one was offered as a trade for my 48


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Monday, back to work. old dirty transmission
















cleaned up and painted
























ok does this look familiar to any of you guys? its what was busted on my transmission. the lever was broken on this link but what was holding it together and broke was a thin weak piece of metal. is this how it is supposed to be or was this a mikey mouse repair?








































look what I found when I went inside to look for my clutch throwout fork, my missing motor mount =D








ok finally bell housing swapped, and flywheel and clutch installed








and transmission bolted in, got my motor mount and mounts, am ready to drop the motor in =D all that's left to do that is do the firewall which im doing tomorrow
































now motor mounts complete
















ill be driving this thin in days. tomorrow back to work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the same turning signal switch. I lost my wiring diagram. Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea ill post it tonight when im done doing my work today


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD......keep it up


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes sir..good work Gallo!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on! , but did you say that dude said he'd trade that 57 hardtop for your 48? :wow:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, and yea he did  ok so today I got down to working on the motor again. my problem was that the starter that came with my motor was changed to a solenoid start not a pedal start. I didn't want that. but I couldn't use my old starter because when I took it off it dropped and broke an ear. this is what I did
anatomy of a starter
ok the problem. old starter, was pedal start but broken ear








new starter, good ear but solenoid push button start not pedal start. don't want that








pedal start








push button solenoid start








need to swap out the head, start lever, motor and the bottom the brushes








these screws come off
















armature comes apart








levers work off a clutch fork style action








old motor, no good








armature still good just clean it up








this cover comes off








to show screws to take off bottom brush plate
















same on this one


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

lever out, no good its a solenoid arm








put this one on the good head, pedal action arm








cleaned up the contact conductors








and put back on








old brushes out, new brushes on








drill a hole for the spring








this has to line up so you can screw on the brushes correct








easiest way to mount the motor on the brushes is like this. you have to pull them apart so the motor drops in and its too hard to do with the cap on on the bottom








holes on new and old cap didn't line up, this wont work the lever and conductor button wont line up








make a template off the old head with a piece of paper and grease off my finger
















drill the new hole








and tap it so the bolts thread into it








put cap back on, run the long bolts back in and screw them in the new tapped holes. then put the screw to connect the brushes to the armature








disengaged








engaged (pedal pushed)








put cover back on








good to go, pedal start converted and rebuilt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That fifty seven looks like it would be a good trade


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man your pretty good at documenting all this stuff, good info for sure!!! an deff a hard choice between that 60 an that 57!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea bro, but 57 bel air hardtop is worth 2x a 60 in the right market. trying to get it done so its presentable. no work these next few days, moms birthday and were doing stuff for her. won this on ebay, anyone have any info on it? thinking it might be too new for my 48, but not white or blue to match my 59. anyone seen this one before? willing to trade for a hull beaconlight (oval) compass with bracket or the space egg looking 50s hull compass with bracket. pm me if one of you guys have one


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what are the two red knobs on the bottom?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

on old compasses, you have to fine tune it with those knobs to point true north. they all have them. when you get them theyre close, but not exact so you move them to get it right on. took a look at this before I got going with my night, ok I have 2 intakes and header off 2 different motors. what is it I have to look for when putting one on? is there anything that can make the intake/exhaust manifolds bad? and on both of mine, this doesn't move








is that supposed to move or stay still? also, I have 2 carburators. whether they are good or need to be rebuilt, which one is better? one is a carter, the YG I think it is. the one on the left and the one on the right is a Rochester. which is better?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

it's the heat riser you want to make sure it opens if not you motor will over heat. on the carbs the rodchester is the better one to go with. you can use either intake or manifold but the different is going to be the width for bolting up the carb. the base on the carter is smaller.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and how does that work, it opens up to do what? seems like the intake and exhaust share the same port, I don't get it. and to test if it opens, should it be able to turn by hand?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> and how does that work, it opens up to do what? seems like the intake and exhaust share the same port, I don't get it. and to test if it opens, should it be able to turn by hand?


 it opens to go out the exhaust. yes it use the same port. it should turn freely an automatically opens on it on when driving.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> it opens to go out the exhaust. yes it use the same port. it should turn freely an automatically opens on it on when driving.


so im blowing gas from the intake out the exhaust when it opens? today I finally got all my motor mounts the front and rear. had the fronts for a while, had to find the rears. truck and car shop didn't have the rears I needed, they had some M shaped ones. I and I didn't have them either and in Pomona I didn't find them. only chevsofthe40s had them. but once I got them, realized I could have used the fronts for the rears, its the front and transmission mount that supports the motor and tranny, the side mounts are just supports for vibration. so I could have used the fronts for the rears they are same bolt and line up the same and are thick enough just different shape


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I think that's only open when the motor is cold, an when it warms up it shuts? so that your not pulling exhaust through the intake :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> I think that's only open when the motor is cold, an when it warms up it shuts? so that your not pulling exhaust through the intake :dunno:


:yes:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got to get everything done on the firewall so I can drop the motor in. as it sat this morning
























I had hit it before but like a year ago and it got surface rust on it. looks good but you cant tell in these pics cause I took them when It wasn't as bright and the flash makes it look the same like before. but it looks good, metal is good, ready for primer
























figured im dirty, might as well hit this too. even though you cant see it, going to primer it as well and paint it black. not going to be a show car but a very clean cruiser this car will be rust free and everything redone
















































ran out of daylight, will primer it in the morning and will post pictures at night. ok, this is obviously original off the firewall on my 48. im still running the generator so I need this right? but because of the cloth wires im guessing its a 6 volt. how can I tell if it is or not? when I bought it, it was running and driving off a 12 volt battery and had a generator. whats the point of this what if I run it without it?







also really happy right now, I THOUGHT my rear end was seized, thought I was going to have to take it apart and replace whole rear end, or the gears inside the pumpkin, or the axles, or the driveshaft, something whatever it was that caused the back wheels not to turn. well I had the drivers side up and to take the wheel off and yea it was seized, wasn't turning at all like I thought. but when I put up the passenger rear, the wheel turned. and when I turned the wheel so did the driveshaft that goes into the transmission so I see its good. but does that sound right? only the passenger rear wheel turns free along with the driveshaft, but the driver rear doesn't? and Im hoping its seized because of the brakes. but is the driver rear wheel supposed to turn with the passenger wheel or no? do any of you know or know whats going on?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this was hanging off my old coil, but don't have it on my new one. do I need it?








and found this lever inside the car, but don't remember where it came off of. look familiar to anyone?








got to work alittle late, but finished what I wanted to get done today. as it sat this morning when I got up








grinded, little body work and sanding, now its primered








































now just sand the primer and paint the firewall tomorrow and the motor drops right in. rebuild the carb tomorrow night turning it on for the first time Thursday night, driving it by sunday


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Gallo the white thing is your ballast resistor.one end comes from your ignition the other go to your coil + side.the rod in your hand is your gas pedal rod.the round end connects to the pedal inside the car.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

fiftythree said:


> Gallo the white thing is your ballast resistor.one end comes from your ignition the other go to your coil + side.the rod in your hand is your gas pedal rod.the round end connects to the pedal inside the car.


 o ok cool thanks bro, I had no clue but know now thanks  It was bugging the shit out of me, I hate thinking im done but have extra parts or throw things away I ended up needing. again thanks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good !


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: good work homie


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got the headlights, brake switch, cowl vent gasket, complete bolt kit for front and back fenders, blue flame decal for my valve cover and the Chevrolet script for my 59s continental kit
























cleaned up my frame, resprayed it since I sprayed it a year ago. getting it ready to drop motor in now all that's left is to paint the firewall on sunday and the motor drops in Monday
















and got the inside fender and panels sprayed. rust free and clean now
















ok so yea I took the manifolds apart and see the lever has nothing to do with the intake. thanks for the info chevybomber its still alittle seized but open a bit. ill lube it up with bolt off. for now I cleaned them off inside and out, grinded them and sprayed them with manifold high heat paint. going alittle different, white to match the blue flame decal and accent the blue block


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so what does it do then, help keep up back pressure?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

still don't know yet, I think when it heats up it opens but not sure. im heating up the other one with a torch to see if it moves


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

THAT IS A HEAT RISER THE LITTLE CURLIE METAL STRIP HEATS UP FROM THE HEAT AT THE EXHAUST. IT IS CLOSED WHEN COLD TO MAKE THE EXHAUST MANIFOLD GET HOT SO THAT IT HELPS GET THE INTAKE HOT SO THAT THE FUEL BURNS BETTER. WHEN THE EXHAUST GETS THE METAL CURLIE STRIP HOT IT OPENS THE EXHAUST SO THAT IT DOES NOT GET IT TO HOT AND TURN THE EXHAUST MANIFOLD CHERRY RED IF YOUR CHOKE IS ON FOR TOO LONG. I WOULD MAKE SURE THAT WORKS BEFORE I INSTALL IT WD-40 OR JUST PLAIN DO A VINEGER BATH AND IT SHOULD MOVE FREE THEN. KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

OH AND BY THE WAY I LOVE WHAT YOUR DOING WORKING ON THESE OLD RANFLAS BUT DUMPING OIL DOWN THE SEWER THATS NOT COOL. EVEN AUTO ZONE TAKES OLD OIL TO RECYCLE FOR FREE!!!!! COME ON DUDE!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> I have the same turning signal switch. I lost my wiring diagram. Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and thanks for the info on the heat riser, going to try to get it unseized tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

im going to end up flying the Rochester b. you guys that have this one already, is there something missing here?








and got the rebuild kit from autozone, that's the part #. took them a while to find it had to get the older guy to help me
















and new gaskets for my manifolds


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

rebuilt my carb today, it was crazy how easy that was and that's including the float drop and rise measurement. cleaning it out took longer than putting it together. but now I have a fresh rebuilt carburetor to run on my motor








old plunger, was seized inside the cylinder I had to take It out with pliers it broke off the rod








fresh new plunger
















































old plunger was made out of leather, not sure if new one is too
















tabs you have to adjust








to make sure the rise is 1 9/32








and drop is 1 3/4








and I changed my mind, went with gray instead of white
















tomorrow something new


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

o and I got the heat riser fixed, it should be very easy to open by hand, and the spring shoots it right back




[/COLOR][/U]


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

prepped the body, masked and sanded the primer with 600 grit sand paper








mixed the paint 4:1:1 mixture buckskin tan flat acrylic lacquer








and now my firewall and cowl is sprayed. layed perfect, satin sheen look I was looking for. and will never flake or dull out its acrylic lacquer paint not primer. im very happy with how it came out and will look in the end


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and getting these ready to drop in in a week when im done painting


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:boink:THATS RIGHT RAY, GET DOWN HOME BOY!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> prepped the body, masked and sanded the primer with 600 grit sand paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice color!uffin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Get down gallo se ve firme


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, the black will really make the color pop. the whole car if I get the black by Saturday should be painted by Tuesday. today and Saturday im just focusing on having the motor dropped in then its back on the body and paint


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, the black will really make the color pop. the whole car if I get the black by Saturday should be painted by Tuesday. today and Saturday im just focusing on having the motor dropped in then its back on the body and paint


Lookin great Gallo.....feels good to be doin everything yourself I bet!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks gee, yea it does but man its a lot of work. not hard work, but time wise. now I see why shops charge so much. but does feel really good when I step back and see something come out right and look good =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got my flat black today, ordered it wed nite got here today. now im ready to paint the whole car

































back to work on it tomorrow going to spend the whole day working on it
and I started to drop the motor in already
















and painted some of the tranny covers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> got to get everything done on the firewall so I can drop the motor in. as it sat this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the jack stand:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its a gm jackstand =b realized now not to lend out jack stands, you never get them back so I have to settle for things like this


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Flinstones lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice progress, looking good!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Flinstones lol


 =b


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

took me hours trying to get the old motor mounts loose, no luck. hit it with impact gun for less than a min, came right off








new motor mount holes
















and new motor mounts installed
















which means motor dropped and bolted down for good. hook up the radiator, hook up battery and connect gas line and motor will start right up
























old motor mounts no good








second time this puts in work for me








tomorrow hook up intake and exhaust, and paint the roof or the fenders and hood. its all going to be done faster from here now that I got all the mechanical taken care of so its on now =)


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress!:thumbsup:Nice pictures and info esp w/ the 59 in the background!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks bro, that one will be done soon too let me just get this one out of the way. black, even flat black, is the hardest color to paint because every single ding or imperfection I might have missed shows more. luckily theyre on the very top youd have to get on a ladder to see them. not perfect but im very happy with how it came out. besides, I plan to airbrush something on the top when the car is done so itll cover them up 
wet sanded and prepped the primer









cover up the 59 to keep overspray off 








and spray. boulevard black flat urethane
























































im running a red pinstripe along the paint split
















































































take care of the body tomorrow


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got up today, back to work on the 48








yesterday I prepped these, they sat for a few days while I worked on dropping the motor so some surface rust set in and I had to get it ready for paint again. metal work was already done since then so all I had to do was sand the metal again with my d.a. sander. now theyre ready for primer
























and spray
































































got the one shot paint and mack brush to stripe the paint part line on the cowl








and start to work on the visor so I can paint it and mount it for good 








































small dings ill tap out tomorrow, visor came off an east coast car where it rained hail but was in very good shape








done for the day, was going to paint them today since on the primer can it said one hour sanding and drying time but decided to let them sit overnight and through the morning till about noon to be sure theyre dry
















tomorrow I paint all those pieces black and the hood tan. then start to wet sand the body to paint. ill start early hopefully I can get it painted by tomorrow. if not ill finish prepping the visor and paint it


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

SHIT SLOW DOWN! IM TIRED ALREADY! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

when you get momentum, ride with it  ive had momentum before with this car, all it took was one day I said man its too hot ill work on it tomorrow or something on tv seems better to do, then that one day turns to a week then what happened with me happens, the car sits for over 2 years with zero progress. the way im going, I will be done before the end of july, running and driving and all put together inside and out


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good homie keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

sanded the primer to prep for the paint
















and ready
































remember, it looks glossy cause its wet. but its going to dry to a deep flat black
















































































































ill be busy and gone all day tomorrow and into Saturday, so sunday ill paint the body and put it all together. almost there almost done


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys. glad you guys do. once the body is painted it all comes together and thatll only take me one day. im busy today cant work on the car but im back on it this weekend. I kinda needed the day break. 
yesterday when I started painting, I started with the hood, by the time I was done spraying the hood I knew something was wrong. I picked the hood up to move it to the side where the sun could hit it and didn't feel right, I felt drunk. when I started one of the fenders, I felt it even more and started making mistakes like I made a small drip on it and started getting sloppy on my strokes but luckily its flat black and I just went over it again. but when it started happening instead of me being more cautious I was like I don't give a fuck, looks good to me like if I was actually drunk and painting. again im lucky its flat black and was fixed easy. by the time I was done with all of them and was cleaning my gun I felt like I needed to go to sleep and didn't clean the rest of the stuff up. now I woke up with a headache. the fumes got to me even though I was outside and I spray with no breather. 

so its my day off today, and its my bday so no work today. before I went in for the night, snapped these pictures where the fenders and hood were set so the sun can bake them tomorrow. gloss is almost gone so its got the satin look already. love how it looks in the night, a deep black with hardly any shine























































I was out there and even then I could smell them. apparently for bugs it was the place to be they were all getting high too and it was bug city. what tripped me out was there was atleast a dozen water bugs chillin under the fenders and big motherfuckers too. I know they didn't come from inside my house so when I turned the lights on all the way they all ran back into the wood fence on my neighbors side. I poked my head over the wall and there was a shitload of them on his patio and on the side of his wall and along his windows and his sliding door was open so im sure they got inside too. im used to seeing a few, one here or there pop up but a god damn gang that shit was nasty so I got the orkin man showing up today to hit my wall. well im off, going to enjoy my day and night, called off work too. but by this time next week itll all be painted and put together and the interior in and all thatll be left is to fix the one torn small brake line and its on the road =D


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good gallo


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man, spend the couple bucks on a respirator! :420:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Went from the beginning to the the most recent post of yours in about 1 hour reading and looking at your pictures...inspirational. I got a 1948 Dodge that is my first project and been wanting to work on but also drive it but dont know how or where to start and your project is finally convincing me to get off the couch and do some work on it lol*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

glad it inspired, 48 dodge is bad ass. you should get to work on it, its always progress forward even if its a lot of little things. then after a while youll look back and see what it used to be like and see how far along you've gone. now as with any car I get now, I start with getting it running if its not running. second is paint and body then the inside)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

did alittle bit of work today, prepped for paint 



















tomorrow is going to be a very productive day, jumping one big step forward. also cleaning these up, before pics










and straightened this up, was all bent up when I would use it as a step to get to the roof. now I just need to clean it up and prep it


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT homie*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

luckily as of today im done painting only thing that's left is the dash and window moldings =D


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know I need to wash it, get the dust that settled off but im waiting a few days before I wet it to be sure the paint cured. so ingnore the dirty windows and tape, got the antenna put on










painted the chevy logo off the hood ornament










more work tomorrow, but as of today body and paint is done =D


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work. Red Chevy emblem?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

isn't it red? I did it to match the red pinstripe im painting on the cowl where the paint splits, and on the rear medallions and front side markers. did a few things today, put moldings, ornament and tail lights on








































getting started to put the front clip together to put back on in one piece








but thought id throw these on for now to get them off the ground. I know, car is dirty but im not going to wash it for another few days to make sure the paint cures so it has dust settled on it. its flat paint so im not worried itll wash right off. but here it is with fenders and door caps on


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I wasn't going to chrome the grille or bumpers, was going to fly it as is kind of a patina look to make the car look extra old








but cleaned up pretty good, not chromed new but will do for a very nice driver grille =)
































































not perfect, but im happy with this especially since my paint isn't glossy its flat. im not building a show turntable car im building a car that can be used as a daily driver and wont be sensitive


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:NICE!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

heres better pics of the grille in the day, that cream works miracles 



























and as of today, dog house is ready, by this weekend my car will be one solid piece































































































































done for the day, off to see lone ranger =)


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

what polish you use for the grille, that came out nice...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

blue magic?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

3m chrome polish guys, stuff works miracles


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Chevy emblem came in blue then gold. But for a persons personal touch it can be whatever color you want. That polish you use did wonders.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

had to retap new threads in the hood for the hood hinges
















pop the front end on, was quick took a few min only
























and put the final piece, the hood on. car is dirty, will wash it this week finally I just wanted to let the paint cure good so itll look better after but its dirty right now I know. car is now all bolted together and one solid piece just missing the bumpers which im putting on tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good. What wheels are you going with or are going to powder coat the og wheels?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks coca. wheels im looking for whitewalls 16s, going to powdercoat or paint the rims but don't know what color. don't know if I should red, or tan, or black.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Great topic bro


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks Curtis, its getting there =) fixed my medallions today. had broken bolts so I couldn't mount and were dull 



























































































and got my windows painted and ready for woodgraining









































































also woodgraining my steering column










will be a busy day tomorrow, going to get a lot done. dirty but day pics of front end on



















whats cool is now I can finally wash it, I will after the woodgraining is done. 










chillin with my project in the back, cant wait till its done and on the road


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

things we take for granted on our new cars, am so glad my windows roll down fine and the mechanism works. all they needed was alittle grease and now roll down like new. tomorrow morning replacing the broken ones with new glass and i have for it now ready for woodgrain
































spent part of the day fixing and greasing the window mechanisms and putting on the front and back bumper, the rest of the day cleaning up everything I got tired of stepping on used masking tape and sand paper and couldn't find the tools I put down just a min ago from all the crap laying around. so wont be till tomorrow that I woodgrain the windows and the day after I put the toner to darken it. then Saturday morning clear coat it. anyone know how long im supposed to wait till the clear coat is dry so I can wet sand and polish it? and ill be doing things between the woodgraining process since its a waiting game on that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks coca. wheels im looking for whitewalls 16s, going to powdercoat or paint the rims but don't know what color. don't know if I should red, or tan, or black.


looks good. Slip some red wheels and fat white


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks. im trying my best even though im only building a street cruiser not a show car, my 59 kicked my ass on that and I need a break. this was today. all I need is to tomorrow put toner on it to darken it a bit and then seal it with clear coat and polish and its done
























































































im not a woodgrainer, so its not perfect but im very happy with it. its something different and that's what I want and stand out. that I know of im the only 48 with woodgrain windows


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Is it me or do I see a tigers face on that woodgrain...
Looking firme


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Is it me or do I see a tigers face on that woodgrain...
> Looking firme


I see the tigers as well.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Terrible paint !


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:dunno:not that I would do something like that, but he did express tryin to do something different! whether anyone digs it or not I guess dont' matter to him


senossc said:


> Terrible paint !


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> :dunno:not that I would do something like that, but he did express tryin to do something different! whether anyone digs it or not I guess dont' matter to him


 people don't like whats not normal to them, don't like to stray from the norm but where people get confused is im not a sheep and try to be like everyone else that's why I did it and I don't give a fuck or care what anyone thinks or says, im building this car for me not for anyone else. everytime someone stepped out the box they were knocked for not being like everyone else. how boring would car shows be if all the cars were exactly the same. that's why all the best cars look totally different from eachother and have a personal touch. look up wire wheels. when they first started putting them on lowriders they weren't accepted because everyone was hard core on supremes. joe ray talks about that on living the low. now therye the only thing anyone would fly. same with hydraulics. same with scallop paint jobs and custom paint. its called evolution in the scene because of being different, and if it wasn't for that wed still be customizing cars by putting bricks in our trunks and driving on supremes and putting dingle balls around our windows and furry dash boards. we are where we are because someone thought different and broke free from everyone else. so me standing out and being different and knowing I wont be parking next to myself at a show makes me very happy trust me. and again, this car im building for me so what anyone thinks of what Im doing I don't care. its like they say, people that care don't matter and people that matter don't care. and I know that cause everyone that's criticized me has shit cars, so whatever makes them sleep better at night. trust me, no matter what you say or do you don't get to me. im very happy with this and the fact the guys talking shit wouldn't do it makes me feel better about it because to me them and theyre cars are lame and I wouldn't want to be like them  ill keep doing what im doing


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and I have to many friends across the sea in Europe and japan to talk shit about what some of you guys are doing over there and theyre cars and is not im me to put people down for what they drive if theyre trying theyre best or what they can afford and work with. that's why I make my threads how I do to help along some people that could need the help and it makes me very happy to see what we started here impact the world and is now world wide I love that. and like i said im about being different, and im not knocking 4 doors and nice to see them being built but if someone is going to knock my cars, especially my work since Its not what I own that im proud of but what ive done, my work. then you have to come at me with something better than this i have 3 cars, and the least valuable one i have the 65 is still worth more than this. shit just the bumpers on my 59 alone is worth more than this if you count the bumper kit, chrome, grille guard and toppers. so if youre going to step in the ring come prepared cause youre ameture shit wont step to mine


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, keep real. Thanks for support European lowrider. :guns:And fuck the rest


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Gallo do what you do,it looks badass.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

o I know bro, and I am. theres nothing anyone can tell me thatll get to me cause I don't care and im building these cars for me not anyone else, definitely don't care to impress anyone but feels good you guys like what youre seeing. but if youre going to knock me, come at me with something good cause while im not a vet, im not a new to this either im seasoned in this bitch and got the work to prove it. im a very postitive person, have no need to hate on nobody im happy with myself and what I got so if youre doing it big im happy for you im sincerely glad you made it. if not if i can help you up I will, and have. but you wont find me putting anyone down especially if theyre trying theyre best so I know better than to open my mouth because theres plenty of cars here better than mine so even if I wanted to hate I know I have to come with something hard to back my words up. but this is layitlow so it shouldn't surprise me. and its not good to knock anyone for theyre car because in some cases its all they can afford to have done or own and while they post because theyre proud of what they have accomplished, but then are put down for it and I can imagine how bad some guys can take it if its something theyre trying theyre best at. but I guess these guys talking shit were just born into bad ass cars and always had it all, were never down. but trust me, on my part no sweat off my back


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

took it easy today. polished up as best I could and installed the back up light and trunk lock handle. the bumpers are on, im not chroming them theyre going on as is im fine with that since the paint is flat not glossy. plus it gives it a cool vintage patina look I like. all the back end is missing is the bumper guards that im polishing up right now

































































I work tomorrow so no progress till Saturday. by then ill have the dash and window frames prepped, primered and ready for paint then woodgrain. sunday I should be clear coating the outside woodgrain and woodgraining the dash and if I have time primer and spray my visor


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bro I know you aint tripping bout that fool but Ive seen your build threads with that 65, 59, and now this 48...all chingon rides built by you with dedication. The thing I've learned about your threads is you actually give us the readers and fellow riders tips on how to do it yourself, save money, and secrets that others would otherwise just say "get it chromed or take it to a shop". Although I have no problems with a show car (because we all need eye candy lol) but vatos like you who build your rides in the backyard, show us how you did what step by step thru your pictures, and motivate us to put in work ourselves who otherwise would never finish a car because we'd be to dependent on shops. I personally don't know nothing about body work, welding, and all that stuff but this build got me motivated enough that I started ordering stuff to begin my journey into rebuilding my bomb. Gracias bro*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

funny story to add tho, a few months ago my little brother finally came at me saying he wanted to switch something up, wanted a classic. hes only 20 so I thought hed have it easy and would be a good start something that he wouldn't have to restore completely like a project impala but something to just paint and put switches on it and sound system so I looked up a few cutlasses like my old one which is what I started with. checked out a few but had one guy come with his buddy to my house to show me his 83 cutlass for 2200 bucks. its an 83 but tells me the euro front end is og. I told him no euro front ends are 87 only, I started with a cutlass and know them well. we were going back and fourth about it and I could tell got mad and in an irritated tone told me "what do you know about lowriders bro?". I told him o I changed a few spoke wheels here and there, torched a few springs. I told him do me a favor and peek over that brick wall. I told him yea, 65 48 59. after that he wasn't saying much just stood there with a stupid look on his face while I looked at his car. I didn't take it it idled bad. but im sure hell be watching his mouth alittle more now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mixteco said:


> *Bro I know you aint tripping bout that fool but Ive seen your build threads with that 65, 59, and now this 48...all chingon rides built by you with dedication. The thing I've learned about your threads is you actually give us the readers and fellow riders tips on how to do it yourself, save money, and secrets that others would otherwise just say "get it chromed or take it to a shop". Although I have no problems with a show car (because we all need eye candy lol) but vatos like you who build your rides in the backyard, show us how you did what step by step thru your pictures, and motivate us to put in work ourselves who otherwise would never finish a car because we'd be to dependent on shops. I personally don't know nothing about body work, welding, and all that stuff but this build got me motivated enough that I started ordering stuff to begin my journey into rebuilding my bomb. Gracias bro*


 cool hell yea! I didn't know either, self taught but all it takes is motivation and a want to do and learn and youll fly from there =) and thanks bro


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got my mirrors in the mail today, theyre repops but the cool ones that don't have the screw showing on the back of the mirror that connects it to the bar and its a curved arm mirror





































and I finally put the toner on the woodgrain on the windows. it made the woodgrain look more realistic and deep, doesn't look like just print anymore looks like wood now. I used the dark toner not the light toner and I got exactly what I wanted, to look dark like stained wood. I wanted that because now it matches the flat black and doesn't look out of place and 3 tone. and if you look at the pictures, the darker it gets, the blacker it looks so at night itll look black like the roof and fenders but from a straight angle you can see the woodgrain


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

tomorrow I spray clearcoat then Thursday I wet sand, buff and polish and its done. while I wait for the clearcoat to dry, ill start the woodgrain on the dash and inside window frames. those im using the LIGHT toner, which will be lighter than the outside window woodgrain. did other small things too to wrap things up on the car, I put these metal panels in that I forgot about










and put the bumper guards on it. again not rechroming them flying them as is


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

That wood grain looks badass gallo.where did you buy that wood graining kit.does it come with the toner.from a distance it does look like the top.very nice touch.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its a kit from woodgraining.com its the 450 dollar kit with 2 plates and rollers. its complete, everything you need except for the basecoat and clearcoat, the print goes inbetween both. ill post more on it when I get back tonight, have to go drop some parts off at a homies house. this is BEFORE I wet sand, buff and polish to take off any orange peel and shine it up even better. that's in 2 days when the clear coat cures


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

night shots. DAMN!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

The best part about your threads is how you show people they too can do very cool stuff themselves.


----------



## DtroitDinosaur (Feb 24, 2013)

Caballo said:


> The best part about your threads is how you show people they too can do very cool stuff themselves.


Right on!


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Fuck came out chingon gallo.


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, and yea guys you can. this is my first real woodgrain job, never did it before and wasn't shown how to do it and it came out good. with more practice ill just get better. its been 24 hours since I layed the clear coat, need another 24 to go before I can wet sand, buff and polish










so I had to keep myself busy for the day so I redid my fulton visor. used a bit of bondo on small dings and prepped it










primered it




























bottom too



















thought I was done for the day till I saw on the primer can its only 1 hour wait to sand and top coat so it was on




























looks glossy right now, but will dry flat will match the roof and fenders










cleaned up and polished a bit the hardware


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got this in the mail, test fitted it and it works so now the back up light will be functional


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn was that an ebay score.i need one of those.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


>


Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, and thanks hoppin 62. ive seen pics of the car in your avatar, is it yours? that's where I got the idea to paint it a similar color that's why I went with that color on the body its nice. yea that switch is universal. the original ive seen hit 150 bucks in Pomona for the switch alone not just the light. I got this one buy it now on ebay for 15 bucks it was only up for an hour 
wanted to paint a few things yesterday, but woke up to this, and its SUMMER. and it was hot the whole time. even now its still sprinking and gloomy










just glad this was able to dry out of the rain, put together it came out cool 





































and finally got around to putting this on





















































































































im going to relax today, so tomorrow ill get back to work on it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the back up light switch I got http://www.ebay.com/itm/151081879395;jsessionid=926C896F239276CDD519D6359A5F7E22?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D151081879395%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know I told people id be done with this over a month ago, but even with working on this for hours every day im still not done. ended up taking longer than I thought I guess I underestimated not the work but the time to do it. like yesterday I thought id put the visor in under 15 min, just 4 screws on each side right and tighten the middle yea I got this. took me 4 hours. not the first time something I thought was going to bust out quick ends up taking up my whole day. but its almost there, you can tell by the pictures now. its funny how just cleaning the windows gives it a different appearance. o and the visor is on for good









































































now, you guys know what time it is























































and after today





































tomorrow morning prep, primer, let the primer dry for an hour then sand flat. and then spray the base coat and let it dry overnight and in the morning so that I can roll the woodgrain print by Thursday night, toner Friday night and clearcoat saturday


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT *


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks mixteco. headliner came in, ordered it from chevs of the 40s
























this curve is why I couldn't make it myself too much of a hassle








prepping








whole lot of woodgraining coming up, except for the two discs, those are going to be painted white theyre my 59 bumper kit face plates


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

sanded and ready for basecoat
























































































theyre smooth now, feels silky so ready for basecoat tomorrow


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> sanded and ready for basecoat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks, got more done today. this is the basecoat I used. I have no idea if its chromabase or not. I just gave the counter guy the color codes and he gave me this 30 min later
















its a 1:1 mix, or 50/50 mix with this








and is now base coated








the discs are white basecoat theyre the face and backing plate for my 59 bumper kit
















































and backs too
















my paint department








and my baking/drying area








the whole outside windows and all of this, this is how much is left of the basecoat quart


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and now basecoated ready for the woodgrain print








































































































































now its time for woodgrain print. also got the belt and window trims ready to mount back on


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

went to a show today, it was great. the only thing I would want more than any classic car is one of these


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I finally found 4 5/8 fog lights to replace my busted ones. I got lucky, found some working 12 volt originals and are sealed beam. now I was able to put my fog lights on
























































and I got these for the interior, was as gift from a homie of mine out in LA. now my interior is complete and ready to pop in after woodgrain


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

:worship:* you just aint stopping huh homie?! lol its looking mean already*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

started around 2, finished at 7 that's how long it took to do all of it. in some parts the print is alittle lighter than others, but the toner makes it all one solid shade and hides all the blending so its fine. still needs toner, not the shade its going to be. will be two tone and two types of woodgrain


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hijole! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

waiting one more day to let the ink dry good so I can put the toner on. for now I did this to kill some time













































































































windshield, ill replace later. its to replace one that has a bb gun shot




























theyre all rolled up, clear now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

here it is with toner. still looks bland but all woodgraining is done the toner is on and is now drying. in 2 days clear coat or tomorrow if its really hot in the morning. but right now it still looks bland but trust me the clear coat will make it POP, just like it did my windows


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks really good bro!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

here it is, this is BEFORE I wet sand and buff/polish the clear coat so itll look better than this after


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok now im going to blow you up on the steering wheel pics, but its cause I liked how it came out so much, you have to see it in person the pics don't do it justice


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know its not a banjo steering wheel, but I dressed up this deluxe steering wheel as best as it could. two tone woodgrain and clearcoated. going to look better when it has the ring and moldings on


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and from this


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

still letting the clear coat on the interior pieces cure, found this to do today. I was putting this off because I never did it before and honestly was worried about ruining the woodgrain paint job and having to start over. I was scared to sand the clear coat thinking I might mess it all up since I never sanded and polished/buffed clear coat and I never used my new dewalt polisher.

ive heard horror stories of burning the paint from the heat of the polishing pad, and all the warnings about buffing right through edges, corners and high body lines right down to the bare metal. so I was putting this off for weeks, at one point I was thinking of just running it with all that orange peel over the clear coat even though it looked bad but I didn't want to take that chance. well today I said screw it im going to try it

got everything ready










I ended up getting 1000, 1500 and 2000 grit papers cause I heard you first sand with 1000 then 1500 then 2000. I got ahold of the guy I bought the buffing pads to know the order of buffing since its 3 different pads. turns out the lightest one has the same abrasion as 2000 grit so I can stop at 1500. then the yellow one is about 2500, and the foam pad is over 3000 grit and that's the finishing pad. the rubbing compound is for the pads, the glaze is for the foam. 

check out how bad the orange peel was, and I was thinking of just running it like that. you can tell in the reflections and the shine and texture how bad it was, but ther reflections is what give it away




























I decided to sand with 1500 not 1000, was worried of sanding away the clear coat and the woodgrain print. glad I started with 1500, and that's all I needed. turns out with 1500 you wet sand JUST A BIT, youre not there sanding for too long. with only about 10 seconds of wet sanding with a block, it was enough. you let it haze and where its still shiny those are low spots, where its hazed its all flat. but it didn't take long at all to make it haze



















then I hit it with rubbing compound and the light sanding pad at 600 rpm to just spread the compound without tossing it everywhere. that's where the dewalt polisher comes in handy, its adjustable speeds. after you spread the compound, I set it at 1600 rpms which is still slow enough to have good control over the polisher and wont get too hot too fast. that's all the speed it needed 1600. here it is after all 3 pads. look at the reflection now of the polisher on the ground










compared to the other pillar that I haven't touched yet look at the reflection










before, look at the reflection



















and after


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

before, bad orange peel look at the reflection










after



















before 










after


















































































so now green tape is off, can put the window trims on now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and at night looks the best





































so I didn't ruin it, could have gotten it even flatter and the reflections even sharper if I sanded just a bit more but I didn't want to run the chance of making the clear coat too thin. but like this im very happy, i nailed it its way better than it was and was going to run. now i have the know how to do the dash and window frames


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now what this means is after I put the trims around the windows im done with the whole outside of the car and I can finally wash it for the first time and knock off all that dirt


















































































and polishing these tomorrow


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> now what this means is after I put the trims around the windows im done with the whole outside of the car and I can finally wash it for the first time and knock off all that dirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is F'n bad ass uffin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn, looking firme..


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Gallo se ve bien chingon.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys. I thought it was going to look second rate or half assed because of the clear being so wavy but now that I found how to sand and polish the clear coat and make it shine like a brand new car its in the level of show quality. wasn't easy, I was learning as I went im not a woodgrainer. but sure was fun, and I was expecting failure and honestly it to be a disaster and learn just to pay to get it done, turned out great and am completely happy with it. one more notch in my restoration resume if you know what I mean. and what makes me even more happy is to this day not a single person has touched the car, I had zero help except for my brother holding the hood while I bolted it on. on my 59 i had help with the motor rebuild and dropping it in and starting it and I thank god I had them to help me, I couldn't have done it without them. but this car here all the work done on this car is %100 mine, even dropping in the motor which was one of the hardest things Ive done on my own on any car i even dropped the motor with the cherry picker once but luckily It fell on the cross member and just put a dimple on the oil pan. my homies haven't even seen the car since before I started it nobodys been over to see it cause I want to just bust out with it. from start to finish, I did the complete car and its whats motivating me the most. was waiting for this, 47 feet of windlace I needed so I can put my headliner in. its on now, watch the huge leap forward the car is going to take in the next few days =D


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuckin woodgrain came out badass, OG shit right there, love the woodgrain around the windows uffin:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn homie this shits tight!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

not much done today, still feeling hung over from Saturday night. so I took it easy but prepped for the next stage. took all the stuff out of the whole interior and cleaned it up to get it ready


























































that peel and seal on the floors lasted through 2 hot summers and 3 rainy winters, and still stuck on as tight as the day I layed it. stuff really works. now the inside is ready for the next step, these were the before pictures. 
also all my trim is back on the car and the windshield wipers. the car from the outside is complete just missing the spotlight that im putting on then I put the dash back in
























have to clean and grease this thing up tomorrow, its the front seat tracks








and redo the gauges, that will only take a few min








now that the car is complete from the outside, I wash it for the first time ever tomorrow finally! all 3 of them are dirty going to spend a bit washing all 3
















its all going to go fast from here, its all install work now no more restoring


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that was quick, took a min to clean the back of the gauges up but gauges are ready








this had me real worried, I didn't see any listed on ebay or in my early chevys parts catalogs so I thought I was screwed to pay a lot for used ones, I got a quote for a pair for 150








some super glue took care of it, took about 5 min too. might repaint them an ivory color maybe, or woodgrain them they look dull that color also to hide the repair








so saved me some money, and time. back to work on the car now


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good ! Grippin' on the grain!:thumbsup: Nice touch!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks jones. yea its different but looks good =) long weekend, had a lot going but was able to get some hours in on the car. remember my windshield had bb gun hits, swapped out the whole thing and put new gasket and glass




























car never disappoints, no rot around the windshield





































and new gasket that holds the windshield molding. pain in the ass to put on, not hard but takes a lot effort to squeeze it on. also new center bracket gasket, center molding pops right on after. that was after I sprayed the channel with rust protector


















































































the windshield is a one man job, when you take the inside windshield moldings off, it falls back towards you, its not held on by the windshield channel lip, the molding is held on by it. and it folds a bit when it comes out from the middle so it only takes one person to take it off and put it on. but im going to use silicone when I put it back on just for extra security to keep water out


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now remember I said I was afraid to wet sand and buff my clear coat? that's why I didn't take too many pictures of my dash after I clear coated it, it was full of orange peel and little peaks that felt like dirt under the clear coat. I was going to fly it like that cause I didn't want to ruin it but now that I know how to do it, I cleaned It up. this is how bad it was, look at the reflections on the clear coat and all the bumps in it like if dirt fell in it




























and after wet sand and polish, look at the surface and reflections, on one you can see my finger reflection on the dash. looks wet and flat, like glass now













































































































tomorrow I hit the rest of the moldings too, and finish putting on the windshield for good. also tomorrow woodgraining the steering column and get the car ready to get the headliner in and put the interior in


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 02603sec (Jan 26, 2012)

Shes a beaut. My gf's father just turned 79 and just recently retired as a neurologist in FL. as a young man in northern pennsylvania zinc country, he knew a man that bought a brand new Fleetmaster I think it was a 51. Such a car was very hard to come by for these people as they were first generation americans. Long story short, he found one just like the one he knew, and paid to have restored in its original look, red and maroon. He had a small block installed and updated a few things. It was beautiful. 2 years ago, he fulfilled his dream of driving it to San Francisco and back to Tampa!. He took a lot of pictures of the Fleetmaster in front of many Of America's favorite attractions. He just recently donated the car to his favorite charity, and. Someone else has it. He has the memory. Good luck with your restoration, and enjoy!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that's really cool, on the hamb I have a friend on there that his first car in high school was a fleetmaster and is now restoring it to make it look exactly like the one he had in high school and im guiding him through it. I like hearing stories of these cars, glad I have a car that is part of history and peoples lives back then. just wish I knew the history on this one, I bought it without asking questions, all I know is its from the east coast and was a barn find. the metal proves it was stored away for a long time and sheltered. and your gfs father it was probly a 41, fleetmasters were early 40s to 48 so it most likely was a 41. I love my 65, was my first impala so im attatched to it, also love my 59 its my dream car. but something about this one, the 48, theres just something special about it to me and I didn't have it that long. that's why im hitting it as hard as the 59. I did the exact same things I did to my 59 with this one except for the airbags but the extra on this one is the woodgrain. im learning a lot as I go, complete home grown rebuilds but this one will be alittle more special to me, nobody touched this car but me. hope you guys like what you see in a few more days when im done, I can see the end of it im very close =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

also wish I could take more pics of the actual work instead of when im done, but I try to explain what I do as best as I can so you guys can do the work yourselves. but I don't even have someone to stand and take pics, like I said its really only just me all alone. but you guys get the idea of what I do. when im done im going to make videos of things Ive done like the trim polishing and the wood graining and upholstery, I get a lot of requests for that so ill do it when im done and have time guys


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

did some work today ill post tomorrow cause I didn't finish and want to post before and afters, ill post pics in the night. but I got my windshield in just waiting for the silicone to dry. tomorrows pics will be good  also, a few min ago my homie messaged me, I don't get the layitlow newsletter in my email for some reason, but he does and told me I made the newsletter again =) glad I can be mentioned again and my build is helpful to a lot of you guys














now when its done it cant disappoint, and even though its not a turntable show car it wont disappoint im trying my best and have some extras on it I haven't mentioned. youll see in a few more days =)


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT 

looking forward to new pics*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

been busy last few days. got the hang of the polisher now im going hard with it. 
before and afters


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

also, got my windshield on finally








now the last thing I had to grain








round 3


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this is a MOCK UP, still needs wiping down and metal polished and some more paint here and there on the metal face plate, but so you get the idea of what itll look like. again not done, a mock up
























































































not done, still needs wiping down and touch up more the metal face. youll see what I mean this week. but not bad huh


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin Good Gallo!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks gee, almost there. took it easy today, drove out to truck and car shop this morning so when I got back I was tired and burnt out. so all I did today was put the toner on the woodgrain so I can seal it all up tomorrow with clear coat








































put the weatherstrip on the trunk
































































































and I got these today too. fuel filter and 0 pound radiator cap
























tomorrow I spray the column with clear coat, polish up the rest of the woodgrain and install the drain hoses for the cowl and back windows so I can wash it finally


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

sprayed the clearcoat today, wasn't fun I had to spray inside the car and even tho I had the doors open it still clouded up inside the car. my arms were sticky and my eyes were burning but atleast I had a respirator. here it is clear coated, not done though on sunday I wet sand and buff
had to cover up what I didn't want overspray on


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

heres some more of the woodgraining 
the dash switches









































































that was my original 48 horn cap, needs work. this was the steering wheel the day i bought it in Pomona










now
































































its not a banjo, but its not bad either. will feel good when im driving it knowing i made it and there isn't another like it. i can buy the banjo, but because of that personally id rather fly this one


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the horn button i got plans for it, i just threw it on as a mock up but im redoing it this weekend. but everyone tells me its fine like that, gives it alittle bit of a patina look just glad it cleaned up nice, cleaned the stainless on it with coca cola and some steel wool. look it up its a trip. heres more












































































































































































polishing that steering wheel was a pain in the ass, i can tell im going to hate doing the steering colum too. its cause its round, polishing flat is easy round isn't. tomorrow i work, Saturday i silicone seal the back window and finish polishing the rest of the window frames, sunday early i wet sand and buff the steering column and hopefully by sunday night ill have the headliner in completely and windlace. if so, by Monday night the whole interior is in =D


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that grain looks good!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks bro. almost there, now I can wrap up the final things on this and its done. and in 2 weeks when it is, 59 will finally get back on track and get finished. going to hit it full force again starting with new paint job, and flakes =D 



























2 weeks, repaint starts and build continues, just have to wrap up final things on 48 and this is back on, and better than before =)


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how the fuck you stay motivated like that?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

honestly, two things. first is my whole life having the worst car at car shows, belonging more in the parking lot than the show. about about 2 years ago I took my 65 to a show, I know it needs work and knew I definitely wouldn't win anything just thought it would be fun to participate. at the time I only had my 65, and this 48 rotting away in the back yard. the 65 needed paint and body, still does its bad. but had hydraulics and my interior was clean at the time I did know how to do interiors so I was good but at the time it was all I knew how to do. some guy with his tweeked out girl was walking around with his camera taking pictures, and took one with a car next to mine. as he was walking away I heard him tell her don't worry well photoshop that car out. I don't care for winning awards or building my cars to impress judges, but that didn't feel good. so it made me want something nice that I never had. now Im doing this for myself, not to prove anyone else if you know what I mean. I got my 59, and that was where I learned how to do it all, learned everything with that car and it was one of the hardest things ive ever done in my life, labor and money wise. but it taught me everything and now that I see good work coming out im motivated not only to finish this car but all of them. the 65 will be redone too after the 59, fully flaked out and interior completely redone. Im not trying to compete, my cars aren't turntable show cars and don't come close to whats out there but will be nice entry level cars and will be interesting to see, and that will never happen again someone wanting to photoshop my cars out. also back then with my cutlass no car club wanted me, or with my 65 cause It was primered. now the count is 6 clubs so far that have told me theyre recruiting and would like me in it. its just good its other clubs and the guys are cool not the same clubs that turned me down before id have told them to fuck off. I think all this would motivate anyone


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and the second reason, I just love classic cars and lowriders. the culture and history so building one and owning one to contribute to all of that motivates me too


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Much respect to you bro...youve motivated me enough that Ive been buying my tools n supplys to rebuild my Dodge bomb...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that's cool mixteco, let me know if you get stuck somewhere, these cars are pretty much the same. hey youre in hong kong? sealed up my back window today. took It out










to take it out you just take the back window molding and screws off and it falls in towards you. cleaned it up










and gasket was still good and flexible so used the same one. I think I could have used the same for the windshield too but I already had it bought










shoot some silicone to seal it up










and pop back in. tightened up the molding back on to hold it on and to push the glass up against the metal. squeezed enough to make the silicone come out a bit which is good because it gets in all the cracks 










and it took a long damn time but sanded and polished up the steering column and handles






















































































































and for this the shifter handle, you have to soften it in boiling water for 5 min then pull it out and quickly run and slide it on. not hard just you have to do it quick before it cools



















the handle looks alittle plain to me, but does match the dash knobs but if I find something cool im swapping it out. I also polished all the window moldings already but was too dark to take pictures so ill post tomorrow. tomorrow hood goes back on and I wash it for the first time. I know I said it before but this time it looks like itll happen finally


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

today what should have taken me only an hour took me over 5 hours, my whole day went into bolting in the hood for good and aligning it just right. first time I put it on it was too wide, it went beyond the fender lip onto the fender and that wasn't going to work . what happened was the rivets holding on the brackets were old and really loose. and I mean loose. so I drilled them out and used bolts tightened enough to still let them move up and down and then used jb weld on the threads to keep them from coming loose. it worked perfect










then I bolted everything up and thought that was it, I was wrong. the hood was so unaligned it wouldn't even close. there was a gap on the front, gap along the driver side, and gap on the cowl. it really let me down I thought I had to break down the whole front end and use shims everywhere to get it right. what happened was you first loosen up the hinge from the firewall, bolt on the hood to the brackets, then line it all up. after you see it all lines up just right then you go inside the car and tighten up the two hinge bolts from the inside on both sides, then open the hood and tighten up the one bolt that's on the firewall/cowl. now your hood opens and closes just fine and is lined up right. 

one issue though, don't know if anyone else experienced this, as soon as you put the spring on (grab a long screwdriver and hook the lower hook to it, put the screwdriver on the notch where it clips to and pull back hard. itll slide down and snap on the notch). once I put the spring, it made the hood unalign just alittle and now rubs alittle when I open the hood. but if I take the springs off its fine again. anyone have this problem?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey man, can you tell me where you got that aluminium heat sheild stuff you put on your floors? think you said it was homedepot, but i cant remember


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

lowes only for that brand, peel and seal. you can get something similar at home depot, should work too as long as its the same


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

might not seem like much and look like earlier pictures I posted, but this is after the first car wash (actual car wash not just hose it down to knock some of the dirt off) I ever gave the car since I had it and before that it was stored since the 70s. feels good because about 3 months ago it was rotting away in the back yard. when I first painted it I had to let the paint cure, so I never got it wet and since da 1 it got dirt and stuff off my trees on it. but now that I washed it, the paint actually looks nice, a nice satin look like velvet. I am happy with the results, and am happy I got this far and just needs interior put in which is all done already


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

not a show car, but im totally happy with it. felt good washing it for the first time, something 3 months ago I never thought id be doing now, I was very close to selling it in project state for $3500 before I decided to put my hands on it. will feel even better driving it for the first time. very very soon. now I can throw all the interior in it and complete the car =)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD. That woodgrain makes it pop. I understand the base coat, but how did u do the woodgrain print? Can u pm me the colors n supplies u used for that? Looks fukin awesome!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks sixone. it was a roller print kit I got, the $450 one on woodgraining.com and the grain plates are butt walnut and carpathain elm. its easy to do once you have the basecoat, even if you fuck up the blending and toner covers it all up. took it easy today, well was busy but the work wasn't hard. column is done and so is the windshield and back window so im ready to start putting the inside in. what was going to take the longest is the headliner. but to install the headliner I have to have the windlace in because the headliner is sandwiched between two strips of windlace and one going under the headliner itself. so I did the windlace today, the bottom part. 
the windlace along the front door goes on some metal strip. I was told I need to get some twisted paper thread type stuff to get the windlace in. weed whacker line worked just fine








tuck it in with a flathead








and pinch it with pliers to keep it inside
















then just screw that in and staple the rest along the door
















































now I can put in the headliner and the long piece that goes between the doors, from there the rest will fly in its that quick. polished up my door window frame garnishes








the little ivory pieces were dry and broken. you can either replace them from chevs of the 40s at 14 bucks each plus shipping
https://www.chevsofthe40s.com/detail/8892/Chevrolet_Ivory_Insert_Garnish_Moulding_Medallion.html
that's 14x4= $56 plus shipping just over 60 bucks. or you can take glue gun sticks from the 99cent store and sand a half off and with them themselves cause theyre glue, with a lighter light it on the flat side till you see it shine cause it melted alittle and stick it on the trim and let it dry. theyre the same tone as the originals


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and polished up the spotlight im using since when the dash goes in I can install it. should have took before pics, it was bad, really bad. for a while I couldn't find it, it was on the side of my house half buried in the dirt under some pieces of wood. but cleaned up nice














































and if anyone knows where I can get this bulb in 12 volt




























it has to be that type of bolt, it has a gm cap that goes on it that I have to use


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

when you put on your headliner, its stapled or nailed along padding type stuff. a lot of times like with me its missing in parts of the car. I had to replace the same part on my 59 as I did with this one right ontop of the windshield










drill some holes, and some wood paint stirrers work great



















then it can get started



















and while im at it do the floor too










ill post more pics tomorrow, going to try to finish tonight


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

tomorrows pictures are going to be cool


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Lookin forward, can't wait to see this all finished.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

lets see where I left off, well the inside was like this





































and now its like this


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

my doors and window frames were like this























































and now theyre like this


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this weekend get the front seat in, tighten and straighten up some stuff on the interior, this is it thrown in for the first time I have some things to adjust, then the dash goes in with the steerng wheel and im done with the inside. the headliner is going to have some wrinkles in it, cloth headliners are a pain in the ass. but that's fine with me trust me I don't care, look at it before trust me im happy. not perfect, but im happy and its mine =)


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*thats a new car man!!!*


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

YEAH I HAD THE SAME LINE UP PROBLEM ON A 47 CHEVY I HAD COULD NOT LINE UP THE HOOD AT ALL I ENDED UP NOT INSTALLING THE SPRINGS IF I REMEMBER RIGHT. Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome, not sure if this is true for cotton headliners as well but any wrinkles you don't have to worry about because over time they'll flatten out. Or you can take a small heatgun and get them out.


----------



## sapo64209 (Oct 14, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> this weekend get the front seat in, tighten and straighten up some stuff on the interior, this is it thrown in for the first time I have some things to adjust, then the dash goes in with the steerng wheel and im done with the inside. the headliner is going to have some wrinkles in it, cloth headliners are a pain in the ass. but that's fine with me trust me I don't care, look at it before trust me im happy. not perfect, but im happy and its mine =)


 dam homie I been fallow you on # of your build. cause of you I pulled my 62 out of the back yard. my goal is to have it done in spring of 2014 I did a frame off and stop do to my devorce. shit but im going to finsh thank for wake ing me up. do u do side jobs ..... my upholstery can use your touch. thanks..:worship:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats bad ass man!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

damn man, the interior looks great!


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:werd:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

last night relaxed during the day and started drinking. then it got me to thinking im very close to wrapping up the inside, so at midnight last night I got to work with just a small shop light to help me. I put new speakers in my radio so I set the radio in the dash permanently








pulled the dash out of my house








and bolted that thing in


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

looks just as good in the day. lots of wood


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and figured Its early, might as well wrap it all up for good


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and for the first time, I finally get to sit in my car


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

alittle over a week ago








not bad huh for a home build =)


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the inside looks way better than the outside! imo


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea it does. was thinking I have to clearcoat the outside to match the inside but I just want to drive it, I can do that later. route 66 is coming up, want to take it to that


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Are your wipers still vacuum or did you convert it over to electric


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

great news for me, I was going to dedicate a week into either finding out what was seizing the rear driver side wheel. it was completely seized, so I was going to check the bearings then the differential case, in that week I was either going to fix what was broken or replace the whole rear end which was going to be a lot of work but was going to find it and replace it in the week coming up. it was the only issue I had with the car the only problem I had to face. well today I figured I might as well change the brakes so I can isolate the rear end problem next week to just that. well I took the wheel off and after about an hour of tugging I got the drum off. and guess what, the axle spun free! =D =D I no longer need to fix or replace the differential, saving me a weeks work and about 250 bucks =D so as I see it its not the money, but im a week ahead of schedule now im happy!

drum off










and spins just fine =D










took the brake cylinder off now that was definitely seized










popped out the cylinders, with some oil and one of the cylinders itself I "honed" it so it slides in and out just fine with now restriction



















and the rebuild kit which is the cylinders with new rubber and spring is 15 bucks from autozone for each tire so 60 bucks and I have all rebuilt cylinders and its a super eazy job, literally takes about 5 min each cylinder. and that's better than the 80 bucks each for a new rebuilt complete cylinder, for 4 of them youre spending about 320 bucks. just rebuild them yourself its so easy all you need Is a socket and hammer you use the original housing just replace the internals. if any of you need me to show how its done let me know and ill post pictures how that's done. but after youre done your brakes will be like new. I rebuilt the cylinders but ran out of daylight so ill install tomorrow, left off right here I replaced the brake shoes










and got this in the mail for the car, its an original north east electric ahooga horn. a real one not new reproduction it has a different sound that those, its original so its sounds good. and its a 12 volt model so no rewiring itll bolt right in I just have to clean it up tomorrow



















I have a few more goodies like that, pre 50s that's going in the car I will be installing this weekend =)


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Any houses for sale around you??? Im tryin to to move so you can help me out 

You got all this done in no time....and not even in a garage


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its funny you say that, the house right across the street SOLD for 65gs. and its a cool little house. and the neighborhood is cool and quiet except for me and my homeboys at times. and a house down the street is selling for 80gs. these are houses with big property. its cause all the new houses going up all around us. theyre averaging 150gs and theyre new so these older houses are selling for less. but the back yard on them will fit maybe one car, but thyere so close together you cant even drive a car back there so it was never meant to put a car in your back yard. fuck that. and yea, no garage, back yard. only a pop up tent thing to keep the sun off me when im working on it.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*TTT *any new updates? My favorite build up on here


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

my computer took a shit on me this weekend, till now I got it back up and running again fine. have been working on the car though. ok I figured out the front brakes, it was one unit and comes off from taking the cotter pin and castle nut were right. and actually made it super easy to remove, I wish the back drums were the same. once I took the nut off, it almost fell out on its own and once it was out I was able to swap out he shoes and cylinder just fine. ill post pics when Im done with the brakes the brake shoe return springs were broken and I cant finish the job till they come in the mail. 
since sunday, you cant tell in the picture but I rebuilt the master cylinder










and took out all the brake and gas lines. they were still really good, are originals so theyre very thick and heavy duty. flushed them out and blew them out



















and put them all back in. brakes are all done just need to bleed them and clean and put the gas tank back in and the whole bottom is done mechanically, just need to paint the bottom and frame but ill do that later



















so I hooked up all the gas lines, all the vaccum lines, starter linkage, tranny side mounts, brake lines, carburetor, distributor, connected the clutch pedal and column shifter levers and brake pedal to the master cylinder. just drop in the radiator and hook a battery up and its ready to start =) after its running just get some white walls and its ready, for now. I still plan to upholster the trunk really nice and do up the whole bottom like I did the 59. for now I can just vaccum it and wipe down the dash


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks, almost there. few more things to put on to dress it up more after I drive it for the first time. another step closer, cleaned up the gas tank. took a bunch of bolts










pour this stuff in 










fill to top










and sit and wait for an hour










pour the stuff out after, out comes the coffee










leave just a bit of it on the inside and with the bolts in there shake around the tank so they scrape and scratch around in there for about 30 min doing it on all sides and upside down too. then pour it out










all this came out from inside and this is just what didn't wash away, its what puddled on the side










then just fill and flush out with water about 2 more times and that's it for cleaning it out. from here either install or seal with tank cleaner. but now all that gunk wont be going in your fuel lines and your carburetor. let it sit for a day in the sun to get all the water to evaporate out


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

today I just wrapped up some odds and ends. put the tank back in and hooked up the gas line from the tank to the pump








hooked up the gas pedal to carb link, oil pressure gauge tube and temp gauge tube 








hooked up the vaccum advance and connected the pump to carb gas line with filter








and hooked up all the column to tranny shift levers, brake pedal to master cylinder and e brake lever








hooked up the push button starter pedal and starter








all spark plug wires, distributor and coil








getting ready to swap generator to alternator tomorrow when I get my conversion bracket in the mail








and taking this to get hot tanked to clean out some of the grease that's inside the radiator








so after all of that, I just put a battery in and bleed the brakes and it starts up and runs. should be done by Thursday the latest


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

don't think I can get shit done today, waiting on some fucken parts I needed from truck and car shop in orange ca. motherfuckers are only 30 min away from me and I ordered since last wed and still haven't got shit. and they still charge a handling fee like the shit is going out as soon as payment is made. I could have just drove there last wed and had my parts that same day but honestly just ordered over the phone cause theyre clerks are assholes with bad attitudes except for the two younger guys the Mexican and white one theyre cool. the rest take your order and act like yea hurry and pay up and get your ass out of here. classic industries I get my parts in ONE day, and that's theyre standard shipping and the quality there is better but youre going to pay just alittle more. but now I think its worth paying the little extra you get your shit faster and the quality is better. guess you get what you pay for. waiting on my brake shoe return springs so I can bleed my brakes and the generator to alternator conversion bracket. cant do anything till I get them. sorry for going off, I am very patient and don't go off easy but this is bullshit im 30 min away from them


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Yea those girls on the phone are hella bitchy and want to get you off the phone asap.chevs of the 40's are way better people and you get your stuff pretty fast and their in oregon.go figure


----------



## LowG805 (Aug 3, 2013)

Gallo, this is the best build thread i've seen. The fact that you are down to tackle every part of this build is bad ass. Can't wait to see the finished product. I don't think I could part with a ride I putthis much work into. Keep up the impressive work. BTW an old guy showed me a trick to clen up dull bumpers.Take wadded up aluminum foil and rub hard on the dull spots. It causes a reaction and shines up the dull. Wax after to keep the shine. Hope it helps.


----------



## LowG805 (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgot to tell you it works to remove fine rust and slightly fill the pitting. You wont mistake it for a redone bumper, but it will look a little better from 50 or 50 if you get my meaning.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

fiftythree said:


> Yea those girls on the phone are hella bitchy and want to get you off the phone asap.chevs of the 40's are way better people and you get your stuff pretty fast and their in oregon.go figure


 yea its like you called when they wanted to go take a shit. im just glad im pretty much done with having to buy and deal with them, all I need is the stars and ports for my 59 cruiser skirts. I got some jobs lined up now for other guys cars, if I need anything from truck and car shop ill just have them go get it that way I wont have to charge as much. also next car I get from now on I am going to get running and complete, just needing interior and paint. I don't want to go through a whole mechanical rebuild again unless im getting paid for it so for me from now on I wont take anything that isn't running. kinda want to drive my cars now as I build them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

LowG805 said:


> Gallo, this is the best build thread i've seen. The fact that you are down to tackle every part of this build is bad ass. Can't wait to see the finished product. I don't think I could part with a ride I putthis much work into. Keep up the impressive work. BTW an old guy showed me a trick to clen up dull bumpers.Take wadded up aluminum foil and rub hard on the dull spots. It causes a reaction and shines up the dull. Wax after to keep the shine. Hope it helps.


 thanks lowG. ive heard of this too, they did a thing on mythbusters about it but it was aluminum foil and coke. works great, I keep forgetting about that method but thanks for reminding me since I let grime build back up on the bumpers and grille since I put them on. glad you like this build. check out my 59 build, theres a link on my signature under all my posts. a lot more work than this. cant wait to get back on that one I was so close to finishing it. itll get there tho, this one, my 59, and my 65 will all be done before the year is over


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

today was long, too damn long. spent the whole day running around looking for the right fan/alternator belt. the og one for some reason didn't work, was too small. went to auto zone and ofcourse nothing, the guy asked me what it went on, he never seen one that thick. so I went to napa and they had one that after I took it home it was too long so I had to go back and return it to find they didn't have one smaller than that one but bigger than the one I had. so I had to drive to the napa warehouse where in 5 min the guy pulled out the right one. I don't know why the original didn't work and would be too small, I used the same pulley I sapped out from the generator
















but now I got alternator in and snug, no more generator or have to deal with a voltage regulator








got this now if anyone needs it, works fine 12 volt regulator 








and I got my brakes all swapped out and re greased. now I just need to bleed the whole system and im done with the whole bottom of the car and the brakes. this makes the job easy
















so by tomorrow afternoon my brakes will be bled and adjusted. all that's left Is have the radiator cleaned out, drop in the battery and its ready to start and drive








almost there, very very close. after i drive it the first time, ill spend the next day finishing up rewiring the dash and lights and the car is completely done, no more working on it its done the way i wanted it to be. and after driving it a few weeks ill go back and do the bottom of the car with undercoating and paint the frame but for now ill drive it as is. so its really almost completely done, what it needs is done in only 1 day =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

as for the back brakes, when I put on the line end to the cylinders in the back, I neglected putting in the brass bushing. I thought they were just like washers or spacers or nut locks, not necessary. I was wrong, the brass bushings actually mold to the grooves on both sides of the line end block. so I had no seal and leaked like crazy. but its fixed, and bled. was just a 35 cent brass bushing missing. also bled the front brakes as well and replaced a 1/4 T junction block that leaked a bit cause I stripped it on one hole. spent 1 1/2 hours hunting it down but finally found it and replaced it. so now brakes are all done, adjusted, fully bled and working great! very tight pedal, only about an inch of travel till it gets stiff and when up on the jack and brake is pressed, as hard as I try each wheel is fully locked =D 
so radiator in, all lines ran, valve cover gasket replaced, brakes done, water is in, all is ready to go! tomorrow just put gas in the tank and suck the hose till it reaches the pump, put the hose back on the pump, drop in the battery and its ready to start and drive!

so now I go out in the back yard, this is the sight. the aftermath of a car build spot



















where is the car? it sits here for the night till tomorrow where god willingly and nothing go wrong, will take its maiden ride. car has not come out of that back yard in over 3 years, spent 2 years 8 months rotting away itll I started it 4 months ago. so in 3+ years, its finally pulled out the back























































its dirty, will get a washing too tomorrow before the drive. had a neighbor walk up and say "damn you have that one too? I thought you just had the 65 and 59? you just buy it?". said nope, built it back there but its been put away and tucked away all the way in the back so long nobody even knew it was back there. im telling you it never came out the back of the back yard since the first day I pulled it in, not even the front yard or driveway its always sat in one spot the whole time. 

god I hope nothing goes wrong. getting up early to set the battery in, put gas in it and just link up the throttle and choke cable. I know I put them in, but the choke I set fully open right and the throttle fully closed and adjust/pull just a bit to keep the engine running quietly right? well ill figure all that out in the morning, cant wait! all that's left after this is just install the accessories I was planning to, but as far as the build I will be done just wrap up the rewire of the dash and lights. o and put on whitewalls and paint those rims red


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy crap it's moved! Incredible! Hope the maiden voyage goes well, what do you plan on doing with those wheels? Custom rims, stock hubcaps, black walls, white walls?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

You gonna break a bottle of champagne on the front like they do when they launch ships for the first time? Make sure it's a fine ass hyna, and post a pic for us that follow your thread.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

well today I went to Costco and bought a brand new battery, topped off all fluids, hooked up all the wires I need to start the car, and put gas in it for the first time










sat inside and hit the starter pedal, and everything was looking good, it turned just fine, there was spark, starter doing its job but just wouldn't start. then I get out to look, no gas in the filter bowl. so I go out and syphon the gas myself





 
so theres gas going to the pump, get back in, still no gas in the filter bowl. turns out I have a bad fuel pump. just thank god its only 40 bucks at autozone but I had to order it it comes in Thursday at 9am. so for now its a waiting game, sorry guys no start up and drive today =( but its very close, its all it needs is the fuel pump and that thing is installed in 10 min so as soon as I get it its on!

also guys, im not sure if its wired right at the distributor cap. anyone know the firing order at the cap and the order along the block from front to back? want to make sure the plugs are wired correct I don't want any more hangups Thursday. sorry guys


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

153624 is the firing order if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I rushed home just to check this topic homie lol...*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea sorry guys. Tomorrow should be interesting I get my fuel pump


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got the plug wiring in, new fuel pump in working fine, see theres fuel in the bowl now 









got everything set, put in the battery and hit the starter pedal. started to just turn then for a quick second I guess when it got gas into the carb finally it sent some and fired up. but for a second. when I went to look, there was gas sprayed over the valve cover and manifold. which brings me to problem #3

the rod that holds the throttle, on the outside when I move the accelerator it spits gas out of the other side where the rod sits










with as much gas as it spit out, theres no way im starting it itll just ignite. im so glad I caught that, I would have turned it on and with the excitement just drove off and eventually would have ignited off the exhaust manifold. well now it seems its the last issue to take care of. glad its a simple one, bench work or replace. but that quick second it ignited and ran, for that one second I felt like I was just inches away from home plate. so again Im sorry guys, guess the problem will be addressed till Saturday and hopefully have it going by sunday on its first drive. but for a second, It was alive so im there, just fine tune now. even Disneyland when It first opened half of there rides didn't work. the odds are of it turning on at first try weren't good, but not bad as we can see. almost there guys, cope with me


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn homie....I hope this thing gets down the road!! Been following from day 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Better safe homie...you already got our respect on this build...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea, saved myself that's for sure, wont happen again trust me. haven't worked on my car today, drove an hour to Glendale. picked some up for 200 bucks. denman 7.50 16 wide whitewalls the whitewall is 4+ inches. 2 are brand new cause they were side mount spares off an early 40s car and the other two have less than 500 miles on them they were off a show car. he wanted 175 I think it was, I gave him 200
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/4097314948.html








































I don't know how much I saved but im happy cause two are brand new the other are almost new. I was going to go this week too to performance plus tires to get my whitewalls. whats funny is the whole time I was on the freeway I was on the phone with him, I was racing someone there for them from hemet some girl he said but I was there first. mounting them this week


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Jesus why can't I find any deals like that! 200 for huge white walls....that is a bargain my friend. I went the cheap way and used Glidell white wall paint. It works as long as you scrub the hell out of the tires first to make them clean.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok guys, honestly I lost sleep thinking maybe the wheels weren't going to fit. 16 600 are already huge, but look how they look next to my new ones. the 600s are the small ones, the 750 are the tall ones










I thought I gambled my 200 plus 68 for the tubes and 20 to mount on the rim on tires I wasn't going to be able to use, or they'll mount but wont be able to turn completely left or right. only one way to find out, take those wheels off and roll the dice (house being built next door matches my car too) and by the way I went BLACK on my rims, like the look I saw an episode of boardwalk empire all the old cars had black rims





































so im at the tire shop and the guys gathered around the tires, all of them were god damn, what the hell do those go to? a tractor? but they all said they were beautiful, never seen whitewalls that wide and there a tire shop. well they mounted the tires and tubes, was a very quiet ride home I didn't know if I wasted 300 bucks that could have gone into tires that would have worked. 

got home, didn't even close the truck door I just grabbed one and ran up to the car and placed the rim on the studs and tightened them up quick with my impact gun and took a look, ok it cleared the front wheel wells, but will they hit when I turn the wheel? I get in it and turn the wheel all the way left than right and peek, have TONS of clearance =D 

then I tighten them all snug and move to the back, was worried they only went in by sliding them under the fender not straight in. tightened them all up and drop the car, TONS of clearance along the top I was worried theyd hit the inside of the fender. so the tires fit and worked perfect! tons of clearance

check out how the whitewall just eats up the whole wheel well




























back wheel










front wheel














































car is dirty I know, cleaning it up again this week. raised the car up pretty high, but I like it, its going to stay that way. no way it can drop with those tires anyways but I like the look it has a lot, way better than before


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

when I turn right or left, tons of clearance on the fender lip and on the frame and anything else under the car




























and a whole lot of room inside the rear wheel, almost a foot of space. I was worried about them being too tall but not even close even bigger wheels fit but this is good enough










the support bracket isn't bolted on yet on either side so that's why they look alittle close to the tire, when I hold it to where it bolts on and holds the fender there is actually a lot of space in between










on the front of the rear wheel too










I really like how the whitewall takes up the whole wheel well, im happy with how this came out


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now here are the wire wheel adapter kit thing I won on ebay, its NOS and really old the newest car it shows in the application chart is 1952 I think or 1953



















it works by drilling a small hole in the small center hubcap and putting it on and screwing the cap thing on it to hold it on. pretty simple but makes your rims look like spokes. I don't have hubcaps, mocking it up picture a small hubcap under it to screw it down to but this is how itll look























































so what do you guys think, fly them? if not ill just sell them they'll look cool on another car, never seen them before myself so itll be unique


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

night pictures, white pops more


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*whitewalls take up so much of the tire that its got me thinking the entire tire is white lol...looks mean tho! I was thinking you were gonna throw some of those classic chevy hubcaps but Ive never seen them wire spokes hubcaps so that'll be some original stuff. the chevy looks straight classic now bro*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks mixteco, now it looks real classic. will top off my week if I get to drive it tomorrow finally


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Them whites are huge!!!


----------



## static-42 (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice build homie


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Them whites are huge!!!


 you have to see it in person its a sight that's for sure. but I like it =b


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammm lookin great Rey :h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Needs treces imo, but still cool like it is


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

You gonna throw fender skirts on or no? Looking fine as hell, those white walls make it POP.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

o ill have spokes on it, im getting the 6 lug adapters to put spokes on cause i want to swap out wheels depending what show i go to. also so i don't wear these tires down too fast, they cost 245 bucks atleast new and i don't want to be buying tires anytime soon. and yea im going teardrop fender skirts


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> night pictures, white pops more


THATS RIGHT RAY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

man, spent the whole day yesterday cleaning and rebuilding that carter yf, put it on and turns out it leaks worse than the Rochester =( so I put the Rochester back on










then I figured for now its the best itll do, ill try to start it. was having trouble, was wired right but dist was pointing in wrong direction. so he showed me how to spin the distributor the other way, prepped it then





 
its alive! well it starts =b now I just need to time it, anyone know how to time it and make the popping go away? also it was missing the vacuum plug on the side of the intake so that had part to do with it, but still want it tuned and timed right. I don't see any timing gauge on the block so how are these timed? anyone know what reasons it might be popping like that? sounds loud too because my exhaust isn't hooked up doing that tomorrow. but its alive, struggling but alive =D once I figure out how to have it humming right, ill throw it in drive and drive it, almost there guys even closer!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I just noticed it the box had a label, I thought it was just a box they used to ship it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Id bet that plug had alot to do with it, its not backfired through the carb yet has it?


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

IF I REMEMBER RIGHT THE TIMING MARK IS ON THE FLYWHEEL THERE IS A HOLE ON THE BELLHOUSING WITH A POINTER YOU TIME IT THERE NO MARKS ON THE HARMONIC BALANCER OR FRONT PULLEY. Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

real nice build bro..


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys. worked double shifts all weekend so I wasn't able to get on the car but today went through and made sure there were no vacuum leaks. checked the carb base/seat thing, gasket, lines and advance line. tomorrow I check the timing again I just wanted to get any vacuum issue possibilities out of the way. thanks for all the info guys, I need it. 

looks like its now mandatory I get this car done, and my other ones. I screwed myself going to the dmv to check on the total to register the 59 and 48 and renew the tags on the 65. well its good and bad news. good news is the girl saw pictures of the cars on my phone and wanted to see them in person so she set me up to have all of them verified there at the dmv not at the chp even though I had already started the registration on the 48 back when I first got it and was sent mandatory chp referral verification. i heard theyre very strict, you take it to get the vin checked and sometimes if you have a tail light out or your gauges not working yet they wont verify you till its fixed. so now i get to avoid any of that bs and just go straight to the dmv where shell verify it =D 

that's the good news, bad news is since i started the registration, i have 20 days to get them verified and pay the fees to complete the registration and also get the original plates issued to each










20 days i can do it, but will be long days and nights. i need to pay $317 for the 59










$221 for the 48










and $180 for the 65. now im pressed for time. got 20 days to have the timing set on the 48 so i can have it finished and drive it there, and also to have the 59 done and drive it there which means finish putting in the interior, put in the bumper kit and all the moldings and finish the rewiring. that's all they need, will repaint the 59 but after i drive it for a bit a few weeks to enjoy it. 

so i guess its bad news because of time, but good news because they'll be done by then in 20 days. being forced now but its a good thing now i can go full force with no breaks and get them done. i start tomorrow 8am. if i fail the 20 days i get fined by the dmv, don't know how much but girl said it was a lot so im on it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats some bullshit they pull in cali huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

glad we don't get that b.s. in texas.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea I know, but they tell me its just a theft concern, its easy to switch vin plates on old cars so they check alittle harder out here. when I complained they said don't, if I ever got my car stolen im going to be glad they are extra strict on the registration. they kinda got a point but almost all cars that are stolen are just completely parted out or build the car thiefs car so it doesn't really matter. but I did dodge a bullet, I got lucky because the 48 was sent mandatory chp verification when I first started the registration over a year ago







but she switched it to dmv verification because she wanted to see it and the 59 when I showed her pictures of them on my phone. its great news the chp is assholes when it comes to verification if your gauges are off or a tail light is out they wont sign it or verify it till you fix it. and sometimes they "blue tag" your car and put theyre own chp branded blue vin tag on it, taking away some of its originality and gives it a salvage like title since they do that with stolen cars and if you try to sell it or buy one blue tagged, you don't know why it was blue tagged it could have been stolen and wrecked or driven through a field or burned. so trust me im not complaining I dodged a bullet there, I owe her a beer. worked on it today, tomorrow if it doesnt rain like it did today ill wrap up the rewiring and finally try to get it tuned in right


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anyone know why the enter button on my laptop doesnt work on this site? no problem on any other but this one doesnt that's why the posts and pictures come out all fucked up


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

thats why i take all my cars to AAA for vin verification, fuck the DMV.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> glad we don't get that b.s. in texas.


IN TEXAS DO YOU NEED A OLD TITLE TO REGISTER A CAR?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> anyone know why the enter button on my laptop doesnt work on this site? no problem on any other but this one doesnt that's why the posts and pictures come out all fucked up


HIT IT WIH A HAMMER
WORKS EVEYY TIME FOR ME


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> yea I know, but they tell me its just a theft concern, its easy to switch vin plates on old cars so they check alittle harder out here. when I complained they said don't, if I ever got my car stolen im going to be glad they are extra strict on the registration. they kinda got a point but almost all cars that are stolen are just completely parted out or build the car thiefs car so it doesn't really matter. but I did dodge a bullet, I got lucky because the 48 was sent mandatory chp verification when I first started the registration over a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A DMV VERIFICATION STILL DOSENT MEAN YOU IN THE CLEAR, IF THE DMV WORKER DOESN`T KNOW WHAT THERE LOOKING ATTHEY CAN STILL SEND YOU TO CHP
SO CROSS YOUR FINGERS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nope, a bill of sale will do, apply for a bonded title as long as the vin checks out clear. after 3 years with a bonded title (brown border) you'll be sent the blue border title.


MR.59 said:


> IN TEXAS DO YOU NEED A OLD TITLE TO REGISTER A CAR?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

damn per, well I hope not. ive heard chp is all headaches. the girl was being really cool with me she said its just to check that the vin matches the tag and the title. she was more concerned about seeing them she thought they looked cool, Im just going to go along with that and bs her about taking her for a ride in them sometime she was younger than the other workers in her 20s so as soon as I get the car there and see her ill work my magic. but I asked her about the chp verification right at first cause it was already set for the 48 she said no not anymore bring them here shell verify them herself so I doubt she turns around and still sends me to the chp. she seemed really cool too im sure it wont be a problem even if I have to keep my word and take her out in them, shes hooking me up so its cool. the first time I started the registration right off right away the guy that started the registration was like nope, no registration here take your car to chp. im just glad ill finally get this out of the way and ill be street legal


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, and thanks hoppin 62. ive seen pics of the car in your avatar, is it yours? that's where I got the idea to paint it a similar color that's why I went with that color on the body its nice.


Yeah, I just picked it up about 2 months ago. The guy who had it before me primered it yellow. It's a project, but I am not going to do anything to it for a while. Just going to ride and enjoy it as-is for now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

hell yea hoppin, that's nice! shit like that it looks good id roll it like that it looks gangster primered I liked the pic in your avatar and went with a color close to it. even the parts where its got little scuffs make it look good, like patina or vintage. its a good score cause I can see its complete. roll it like that, if you paint later it wont be much work the body looks really good. if you do repaint, go with a similar color, looks different and classy  came up on another dealer record, this one I haven't seen before the "at work or play its Chevrolet". two are going in my 59 trunk as part of the upholstered display im making back there the "1959 Chevrolet dealer radio commercial" and the "see the u.s.a. in your Chevrolet" and the new one the "at work or play its Chevrolet" im putting in the 48 trunk upholstered display. been busting ass on both these cars, almost there. you guys will like how im doing the trunk :-D


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks....
Those records are hard to come by, I have collected LP's for a long time and have never ran into Chevy records at the shops.
Lots of them on Ebay though.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea, the more rare are the specialized ones like the 59 commercial record. the common ones are the 67 to 76 records, the ones don't pop up as much are the 60 to 66 and the ones that never pop up and when they do go high are the 58 59 records and dealer stuff. its what you want to keep an eye out for, that and 35 to 48 chevy stuff is big bucks too.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i was having a problem with my starter, I had to use jumper cables to ground it from the base of the starter to the battery so it could work. took care of that today I took the starter off and sanded and filed the base of both the bell housing and the starter so now it grinds right. also took the springs off the hinges, shits are a pain in the ass they messed with the aligning of the hood so ill take them off and just use the hand crank start bar to hold the hood up. opened the hood and jammed all these in the spring so it doesn't compress, close it alittle and I was able to take the spring off with my hand








also, this is the transmission "ball" right? where can I get the gasket and the lube for it?








finally got to polish up the windshield moldings and mirror and put them in
















































just ran out of light so ill take pics of it tomorrow put in. and tomorrow ill now work on the timing issue and hopefully have it figured out and driving by the end of the day =D


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

whats good is im getting ready to paint my 65, and the neighbors this weekend put up a wood fence. makes it way easier for me to paint now and the overspray the back of the fence will catch


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

What do you polish with? I'm going to polish everything with Johnson's paste wax on my car, except I either suck at buffing or I'm putting the wax on wrong.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I buffed it out with a dewalt buffer/polisher and wool pads and compounds, its clear coat. pics of the windshield moldings during the day. finally put in got tired of seeing them laying on the floor. put in the s-16 spot light while I was at it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that's not a dummy spotlight, its a working one and lights up


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got around to doing a job I been avoiding. when I put the rear fenders on I mocked them up only, the driver side rear fender I only hand tightened, the passenger side rear fender was only being held on by two bolts because when I took them off all the other 8 bolts broke off on me. so since I plan to have the car driving by sunday I knew I couldn't drive it like that it would fall off so I got to work on it. 
backed it up and put it up in the air
















drill out the old broken bolts that were seized in by the rust, drill right through the middle and then tap the whole


























threads came out so good when I put the new bolts in it went on so tight it bent the washers
















then put back down, fenders are on for good nice and snug








had some time today, cleaned the horn up its a north east electric horn, original ahooga horn it has a distinct sound not like the repops
































was going to paint it but think it looks better cleaned up with patina look. tomorrow FINALLY will get to work on the timing


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

had someone ask me about broken fender bolts on another forum, this is what I replied. odds are you are going to break more of them, they are notorious for rusting and seizing causing the nut to break. you broke 3, odds are there are more to break. ok heres whats good news about that area of the car. the fender is not heavy at all, so the bolts holding it down aren't load bearing bolts. if you drill and tap, start with a smaller drill bit and drill right in the middle of the bolt and use that hole as a guide then drill with the right size bit that's right for the tap. even if youre not exacly centered you still will have some wiggle room because you will not just be drilling through the bolt but through the nut and Its a pretty wide nut. tapping it is easy, once it grips itll drive itself in and just keep tapping till theres no resistance. 

option two and whats good news. if you open your trunk, if you broke the bolts, you can see about half an inch of it rising above the nut from inside the trunk. 




























you can get a monkey wrench or vice grips and once you get a lock on it turn it so itll screw all the way up into the trunk and come right out. same for the ones towards the front you can see them if you pull your bottom back seat out and rear armrest out. same process. the seat will lift right out and arm rest slide right out theyre not bolted or screwed down. 























































the last two on the lower front you cant reach theyre in the door jamb. except for the last bottom one. it is held on very weak and if you start drilling it the nut will break off and leave a nice 3/8 hole. the back of it I accessible from the bottom theres a drain hole. put a nut on the inside through the hole and with one finger line it up to the new hole and screw in a new bolt. once it grips just hold the nut with your finger so it doesn't spin and once it starts to tighten up the nut will grip on the rough metal on the inside and you can screw down tight. 




























option 3, and the easiest and quickest. mock up the fender with whatever bolts are left unbroken exactly how its going to go, even just 2 bolts will do the job. now once its set exactly, get a 3/8 drill bit or a bit smaller and drill a hole right through the fender and the body. then take a 3/8 bolt and nut and screw it down. the whole inside is accessible from the trunk and inside of the car so you can have someone hold the nut with a crescent wrench while you tighten the bolt. will work with all the bolts except the 2nd and 3rd from the lower front that are in the door jamb but the first one will hold it down just right. 

its a simple fix, trust me nobodys going to look to see if the bolts are correct or in the right place, with the interior in and the panels in the trunk youll never see them. I freaked out when I started breaking the bolts I felt I might have to weld the fender now because there was no way to bolt them down the nuts were inside the body unaccessible. theyre not and its an easy fix. hope that helps. 

as for the timing, wasn't able to work on the 48 today had to do some work on the 59 I have to have that one done asap as well. and I work tomorrow and Saturday might go to vegas to see the fight but sunday im dedicating that day only to getting the motor tuned in =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

picture it with beauty rings, will look better with them on. but what do you guys think? and whats better chrome caps or black caps 























































with chrome caps









































































again picture it with beauty rings. reason I might fly these is because theyre aftermarket but correct time period. and to be different nobody else has them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the box to them and instructions


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Chrome caps!


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Man you build some lovely cars, love your 59 and this 48 is so damn cool .......:thumbsup:......I prefer the chrome caps too, they look like they came with the set, but hey its your ride.... Got a lot of respect for builders like you, doing stuff like the wood effect surrounds, really unique and it suits the car perfectly. I like the way you take the time to show every step of your builds too, the 59 was sooo much work, but it gives a lot of inspiration to others to build their cars. Being from the UK there aint too many lows around here , but im still hoping to pick up a Cutlass Supreme someday and give it that old Skool flake n fur style.... Hope you get your cars registered on time too, gonna be a tough choice deciding which one to take out crusin' when there all done eh?........... Lowlife ! !


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that's what I was thinkin npazzin, but I still might not fly them its up in the air, more like an option right now. I was planning to do something custom with the caps whether its painting them in a cool custom way or welding and molding them custom and having them chrome plated. will see, seeing my options. and thanks lowlife, trying my best here. I do step by steps to show a way, kind of a guide not just a finished product. if you pick up a cutlass, check out how im going to spray metal flake on my 65 impala in a few days, doin it with a home compressor and eastwood concourse gun so itll be something anyone else can do from home. hope you get that ride tho =) not sure if there will be any work done tomorrow, might go to vegas to see the fight, and if I go or not going to try to make it to Pomona swapmeet sunday so my weekend might be alittle too busy to do anything on my cars. well see.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

trying to get some sleep before the Pomona swapmeet, ill take plenty of pictures ill be there at 7am. invested in a steamer to get the wrinkles out of my headliner and any other interior job i do 


















ill post the cars and parts from Pomona tomorrow night, hope i find something good there, my shopping list

beauty rings

compass

thermador or bullet cooler

transmission ball gasket kit

fender guides

suicide spinner/brodie knob whatever you call them

column flashlight holder

tear drop fender skirts, metal buffer motor and passing eye mirror


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Find me an exterior sun visor for my pontiac!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Me and Rusty are certified techs at removing hood springs you should have hit us up.


GALLO 59 said:


> i was having a problem with my starter, I had to use jumper cables to ground it from the base of the starter to the battery so it could work. took care of that today I took the starter off and sanded and filed the base of both the bell housing and the starter so now it grinds right. also took the springs off the hinges, shits are a pain in the ass they messed with the aligning of the hood so ill take them off and just use the hand crank start bar to hold the hood up. opened the hood and jammed all these in the spring so it doesn't compress, close it alittle and I was able to take the spring off with my hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

why I had such a hard time finding 16 inch beauty rings at classic car swapmeet astounds me. I came home without any. I thought they were general, some were deep, some were 16.5, some were too thin, some were late 50s, some were buick or Pontiac, most were too beat up and a lot weren't complete sets. and even on ebay theyre all different I have no clue which ones I need to get. 
it was a nice day, hung out with vendors I know and friends and guys I haven't seen in a few years. felt like I needed blinders as I was walking through the rows wanting something out of a lot of vendor spots. what I really wanted and will still get is the venetian blinds, by the time I walked the whole swapmeet looking for the thing I needed and went back he was gone but I got his card the blinds look good and has them for a great price I really want blinds for the 48 and he has a set just for it, going to try to pick up the set this week. the blinds are a nice almond white and look nice but thinking I might woodgrain them  he makes a lot of blinds for different years and cars here is his card










pics of the swapmeet

this car was next to me waiting to get in, it was bad ass










it was packed, line of cars was backed all the way to the 10 fwy





































happy frog





































really liked the metal flake, it was the micro flake but looked really nice




























took this pic to compare to my 216










they were all over this fleetmaster, 16gs for it looked good


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I was good, I had a lot of self control I didn't spend alot on little things saved my money for bigger things I need like the venetian blinds and the paint supplies I need to paint my 65 but trust me it wasn't easy, I kept picking up and putting down the same things while I fought the need to have to buy. saved money only got these 4 small things. curb feelers
















white compound to do the trims on my 59








hull compass, these are before pictures you guys know im going to woodgrain it to match my dash. got lucky found one with bracket
















































and a vintage oil change meter. its old because the way the phone number is, no words or letters just numbers that's pre December 1930 when new York went with letters like KLondike 2237. all number setting wheels turn fine, set it to 1948
























































































long day, tired, going to sleep. tomorrow back to work on the car


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

maybe because I done it already and know what to do, but did a lot of work in the last 4 hours

4 hours ago, grimy and nasty




























while im at it, and so glad I remembered, these. the reason I haven't redone them and put them on my doors is because I was lazy to do the whole woodgrain process on those two little pieces. the rest is covered in vinyl and fabric, this part is exposed metal





































checked to see if my paint booth is open, yes it was



















went in my trunk to find my spray gun, was greeted by a king kong black widow



















first it was a giant ass brown spider now this thing. theres a golds gym for spiders in my car


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

prepped then primer










after primer, wait an hour then sand smooth










also when I was woodgraining I forgot about this piece, prepped, primered and sprayed as well























































ran out of paint, pic for reference when I buy more
































































normally would have taken me 2 days but I know the process good now and breezed right through I knew how already










so now flash forward to this stage. woodgrain print tomorrow morning, if its hot enough ill let sit and dry in the sun and apply toner by the night, let dry overnight and tomorrow afternoon spray the clear coat.


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Spiders
Nope.
Nope all the way home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looking good bro.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks latin. cant wait for this to be done I want to move on to my other cars. got this done today


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lovin that OG woodgrain look on this bombita rey :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Your build threads are some of the best. Always exciting


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks kerrbss, glad you enjoy them. the 65 is next, that one is going to be metal flake and custom interior so will be interesting. and going to finish up my 59 soon too =)


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks kerrbss, glad you enjoy them. the 65 is next, that one is going to be metal flake and custom interior so will be interesting. and going to finish up my 59 soon too =)


:thumbsup: I'll be watching them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

finally got my ball gasket kit, thought it was rubber its just pieces of thin paper. I guess, hope they seal it good. got a package in the mail too










I checked everywhere, nobody sells the running boards/steps for my car all vendors are discontinued. and chevs of the 40s wants $550 shipped for all 4 doors. ill just make my own and they'll look just as good














































right now running out to buy a sheet of metal to make the backing plate, have my home put the bend/break on them then trim them to size. then glue the rubber to them and drill the holes to mount


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

rained today, couldn't do much but went to the dmv to pay the registration fees and they gave me a permit that's good for 60 days to drive it to the dmv to verify. I have 60 days but still wont lag on it and take my time im still going to go hard on it. but still got to work hand crafting the running boards. when I say I built this car, I mean it I think I pretty much now had my hand in every single part of this car. 



















this is the before pictures, still forming it it looks good now =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

hand crafted hammer formed back plate and sill plate, I don't have metal forming machines. the sill plates alone are $245 at chevsofthe40s. 12 bucks total for the steel sheet


































































































































and now I have running boards with rubber and sill plates. tomorrow morning mess with the carb before I go out for Halloween. that's all that's left after that Is the timing and im set =)


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


> went in my trunk to find my spray gun, was greeted by a king kong black widow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that other forum you've been mentioning is an insect control forum.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

im going to put the Chevrolet print on them tomorrow. its galvanized steel, so has a layer of zinc oxide so it wont rust as easy or fast as the originals that the back plate is steel. also didn't show but I shot the metal under the back plate with rust inhibitor. 
finally got to gasket up the transmission ball
















doesn't show but I also put the cork gasket inside the ball housing that holds the ball to the transmission so its all set, im done witht this. quick question, done with the transmission but what kind of transmission fluid do I use?
took off my hood to the car. this is the hood to my 65
































and this is the hood on my 59








































so this is my canvas








going through ideas in my mind what im going to put but its a pretty big size I can put something pretty big on it, something cooler than what I did on my 59. ill be working on that at night now that it gets darker early that we set the clocks back an hour but during the day work on getting it running. will take me a week to paint and airbrush the bottom of the hood


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

The owners manual(which you should probably get) says S.A.E. 90 or mineral oil gear lubricant for the tranny and rear end. Check this website out, it appears they sell oils made specifically for classics. Not sure what SAE 90 would be equivalent of today. Or if it's the same thing. 
http://www.kroon-oil.com/en/product...otive/kroon-oil-gear-oils/classic-gear-ep-90/


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cool thanks Pontiac. was busy today, had to do scheduling with my trainer im finally going to get back to fighting again which is good but takes up almost 100% of my free time. i got 6 years training muay thai and submission wrestling. I start full time and hard the first week of January, should be ready and fighting again by march that gives me 2 months to finish my other two cars. its enough time, this one will be done soon, the 59 I need a month and the 65 2 weeks to repaint. I can do it, just going to be pretty busy these next few weeks but the cars will get done =)
did this today, doesn't seem like much but I got home late. but I needed to get this out of the way
































































































looks simple but done right, waterproof board with upholstery adhesive and driftwood fabric I used for the door and side panels. tomorrow I will do the rewiring under the dash


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

worked on these today. all theyre missing is to mount on the door and bolt the little plate on the bottom of them but it has to wait till im done woodgraining them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put the toner on, let the print dry a few more days so it doesn't rub off when I put the toner on. tomorrow I clear coat
















































and thought I lost this but found it and put it on


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Chingon gallo.where did you buy the rubber for the sill plates.I need some for my fleetline


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

On ebay I'll post a link when I get home he sells it to to me a little cheaper than what he lists it. tell me how much you need I might get a cheaper. 2 door ir 4 door


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

It's a 2 door aero sedan


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

clearcoat


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it Rollin yet?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

almost jake. when I redid the starter I put it back in without the shims thought I didn't need them. then I tried to start it this morning after I checked all the vaccum lines and was ready to start to do the timing again and the starter was just grinding away at my flywheel so I had to spend the day making new shims since I threw the old ones away. but tomorrow morning I retry again. I keep getting asked about the running boards, what metal and where did I get the rubber. well the rubber I got from this guy, tell him gallo 59 told you about him he still has the dimensions down on how much you need by length and width
http://www.ebay.com/usr/fowlowl
and the metal is just galvanized metal, galvanized because galvanized is rust preventative on the metal and itll get alot of moisture when it rains and you wash it that you cant dry out down there because its bolted down. you can get that at home depot or lowes for under 20 bucks a sheet and you only need one sheet for a 4 door 41-48. cutting out is the irritating part, make template with cardboard or paper and then cut out. to shape it just get body hammers and bang it down around the high sill plate edge and itll form to that curve. 
I was at home depot and saw this. don't know how itll work or if it will work but its under 3 bucks a foot at 27 inches wide, youd use 3 feet and its wide enough to do all 4 doors and ud pay about 10 bucks for it all. but again its VINYL not rubber, mine is rubber. had a different feel and look, was more shiny and the ribs weren't that high, but its matting so it should work. I paid about 45 bucks for my rubber ones and personally like how they look better but this might work too
































it seems like a low price alternative to having fallen apart ones, but if you can spend the extra money get the rubber ones but these look like they'll do if yours are really bad and want a quick fix. saw this there too thought it was cool so I got it, 9 bucks
































also anyone in the riverside calif area, theres a place called water heater depot that gets all the overstock from home depot and lowes, and they sell for under 50% brand new stuff. came up on this tool box for $140 out the door and its the big one brand new in the box, look how big the drawers are and finally got a butcher top tool box I can put parts im working on like a workbench. im going to bolt a pegboard on it with a worklight to make it like a workbench








































































used the box to line the bottom drawers cause im putting in heavy stuff








check out how much they had this tool box, its the medium size one for $175 out the door. my small size one I paid more than $200 for but this one is huge


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

well I got my polisher out, back on track here








sand, buff and polish, got these out of the way now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

check out how the snack trays, outside windows and inside windows match


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and on my compass I took off and cleaned out the bulb and filled it








but the back had a leak so I used jb weld to make a sure seal along the back








that just pops right into the compass, so I can mount it. bracket matches too
















































tomorrow after the jb weld dries I just fill it again and pop it in the compass and its done. and tomorrow try to start it again.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

the screws have polish compound jammed in it so that's why it looks white ill wash it out tomorrow im done for the night


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

as for the dash, im done the only thing im putting on is the column flashlight holder and maybe a steering wheel spinner if I find a nice wood or bakelite one. i was organizing the under dash wiring right now and when I sit in it now and is starting to feeling cluttered like a miami taxi cab. i got the oil meter, spotlight handle, compass, trico fan, rear view mirror and traffic light viewer all in one close and tight area and feels more cramped now. reminds me of this girl i know with all kinds of shit on her face she has everything pierced and looks like a Christmas tree so im going to skip on the pres-a-lite even tho i like those a lot, any cigarette stuff and any dash saint. if I find the super deluxe heater im putting that in, or a record player but those go under the dash not on top so itll still stay clean and simple.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

so I go out there and open the hood, play with the distributor alittle and hook the battery up. I reach down to the starter and with a rubber dipped crescent wrench I hit the button on the starter. it just spun and then wound down. I was like great, now I put too many shims and its not engaging. so I go down there and take one shim off, tighten the starter and try again and same thing. so I go down there again and take them all off and same thing. so I was like damn I must have grinded away all the teeth on the starter or that section of the flywheel because of how hard it hit yesterday. so I went down there to take the starter off, took the flywheel cover off and checked the flywheel and it looked fine. took the starter off and put it directly to my battery and hit the button and it spun fine so I didn't know what the hell was going on. 
it took me about 2 hours to do all of this and felt stuck so I thought I was going to need a new starter. I was making calls to find a new starter and had it sitting on my lap playing with it when I realized you don't just push the button but you push the lever to raise the teeth to the flywheel. hitting the button just spins it but you have to raise the gear to the teeth by pushing the foot starter pedal. so I went down there to put it back in. I felt stupid and wasted the whole daylight I had left. once in, hit the starter pedal and here it is now. remember its loud because its open header, but does playing with it alittle did make it sound alittle better 



 
put it in gear, my wheels are spinning back wheels are in the air up on the floor jack incase it popped into gear when I was trying to time it 



 that means tomorrow I drive it


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

All your threads are hella cool bro! Lots of good info! Coming out nice


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

so its sunday, today was the day. still just alittle sick and hung over, I still managed to get up and start to work on it. started around 2pm. did some prepping, moved stuff and cars out of the way, opened the gates, connect the battery and then gave it a shot. started up, but had to hold the foot on the gas. id put it in gear and when id start to let the clutch out it would jump about an inch forward and then shut off. 
out of all the cars I have he has a thing for the 48, likes it the most. so I made sure hed be here and in my back yard when I try to drive it for the first time. didn't tell him what I was doing I wanted him to be surprised cause it turned on, and even more when he saw it drive. I didn't tell him but he saw me struggling and asked if I ever drove a standard old car before. I said no, then he said ill show you, I learned in one of these. its what I was waiting for, response I knew id get. I know I built the car, so I should be the first to drive it, but I let him have this one. ill be fine being second =)
he popped it in first and off we went =D




he only kept it in first gear, remember the timing isn't done right yet so that's why we were going so slow and sounds like that. made it to the gas station to put gas for the first time =)
















he was one happy guy, was loving it so I wanted my turn after we got back home. it felt good, thumbs up and smiles from the neighbors and everyone at the gas station and the cars that would pull up next to us. and everyone was staring, my dad said its because you never see these cars on the road so theyre a sight to see. it felt really good. 




we got it back and parked it. a friend of mine hector that lives a block away heard me turn it on from inside his house and drove over. he saw me messing with it so stopped to help and check out the car, he knew It was the first time I drive it. he called another friend jermain that knew about 216s and had him come over and take a look at it. did a nice job, did the spark wires and some adjustments and now it stays on without me stepping on the gas to keep It on. he said not till I hook up the exhaust to the manifold, and swap out the dist for a HEI will I be able to really fine tune it so its my goal for this week. after that he said it will be running fine. 
so then it was my turn, had nobody to record but still drove it around the block for myself, MY first time, still wasn't driving perfect but felt great! there were two cops that had a guy pulled over and saw me, just stared as I drove by and gave me a knod like yea, nice =) cops in my neighborhood don't sweat old cars, theres a BUNCH here just in these 5 blocks that make my neighborhood. i did the count once a list it was 23 old cars here from chevys to fords to rat rods to mopar muscle and we all know eachohter and help eachother. they've seen me drive my 59 with no front end on just a motor and radiator and still just pass me by, or my 65 with the hydraulics and pass me by just knod and say whats up. and my friends drive theyre cars with no plates or registration because they know were either testing the motor or brakes or something and let us. 
so I had my fun, time to put it away for now since I have work to do to fine tune it




the first day I got it home
















and now after the first time I drive it








































first time I drove it, felt great =D
because they helped me with my car, I helped them. they bought this car from a guy 2 streets down from me its a 66 galaxy 500. that's all we do around here Is old cars, God I love that. needs to be built but we got it =)




















































good day today, drove my car for the first time but im not done yet, have some fine tuning


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Maaaan I dont know bout others on here but your videos had me smiling watching the oldie finally rolling on all 4 wheels. Ive been watching since the beginning of the thread and I feel like something was accomplished for the world lol. First time I took my bomb for a cruise I was smiling and trying to act normal as everyone stared at the car lol I live in central Florida so out here its mostly hot rods and muscle cars and the seller even told me "dont make this car a circus car or make it do that silly up and down stuff" lol heck part of the reason why I even started tearing down my ride is b/c of your thread... I nominate you for layitlow build thread of the year man*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FUCKIN BAD ASS HOMIE love the videos, that bombita ready to hit the BLVD and cruise, you wasnt playin around on this one got it done and done all on your own. BUILT NOT BOUGHT, like a homecook meal vs fast food much props Rey :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

YAY FINALLY
First trip to the gas station is always nice. But in my case it wasn't. I ran out of gas about a minute from the station because my gas gauge was faulty. Had to run up to the station and buy a gallon and run back and put it in, then limp there to get gas. That was NOT a good day...but man am I glad to see this rolling finally. Well done. Get her tuned up and take her out on the road!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: OG Rides By The Ton... Much Props Brother...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

That woodgrain looks great! Love you out of the box ideas!!


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

good job bro, keep up the good work.!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nothin like that feeling of rollin, nice work brotha!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks planet, yea its on the road rough, but on the road. I might have to replace the carb it might be whats causing the issues, and looking to replace the dist for a hei to make things easier and get rid of the points and condenser. ill take those pictures to day so you can see what I meant with the headliner


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks gee, almost done I need to finish now asap to get back on my 59. very little left now. did some wiring today, it was fun actually. I was worried I had to figure out what wire was what on the headlight plugs the low and high beam wire and tail lights but realized the plugs came already matching wires and labeled so it all came together just fine. started with the engine compartment the headlights and turn signals. 
ran the wires and wrapped them up after I ran them to make it look clean. I know its not the cloth covered original wires, but im building a daily driver street car not a show car so itll work for me. im just glad im now all 12 volt and all new wiring










on the turn signals I pulled out the bulb sockets and took the old rotten wiring and redid them with new wiring but same connectors






















































and connected the headlights and theyre ready to go




























and grounded. I used the extra green wire I had cut off to use as ground wire, grounded the headlights and turn signals










now all lights are done, wires ran and wrapped and looking nice and clean. the red wire is the alternator to battery wire










now the rest of the wires going to the engine compartment from the fuse box are these, I wont use them so ill tie them off and tuck them away out of sight but keep them if I ever want to use them for other things like accessories



















but these I will use and will run them and hook them up, its the last wires I need to hook up to completely have the engine compartment and front end rewired and done



















ok so I have push pedal start, so I FIGURE I wont need the solenoid power wire right? no solenoid my foot is the solenoid it does the job when I step on the starter pedal to both engage the starter to the flywheel and push the power button to spin the starter. 

and im using a one wire alternator which I already ran to the positive cable on the battery and bolted on, and the harness came with a clip that goes on the side of the alternator that one wire is a hopper and the other is for the power gauge and im guessing that's what the alternator power wire is for right? if so then that I understand. but what is the alternator exciter? where the hell does that go? what is it for?

and I know where the ignition switch start goes on to the resistor then from the resistor to the positive side on the coil then to the distributor, but what does that coil positive wire go since the only wire going to the coil is the ignition wire

any help?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks planet, yea its on the road rough, but on the road. I might have to replace the carb it might be whats causing the issues, and looking to replace the dist for a hei to make things easier and get rid of the points and condenser. ill take those pictures to day so you can see what I meant with the headliner


This is what you need to get rid of the points system

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...nic+ignition+for+Chevy+216&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

You can keep it the way that you have it and tuck the wire. Or change it from the way that you have it and have it run to the fuse box then to the gauge on the dash


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yeaa that's what I was looking for and heard of the petronix thing, how does that work?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Works the same as an hei. You would have to remove the points and the condenser and connect the power wire to the coil and ground to the distri. Real simple plug and play, it comes with the wiring diagram to hook it up. I put one it my bomb. It's just as starting a 350 carb motor.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks coca, I ordered it already waiting for it in the mail now. been busy with holiday stuff but managed to get a day or two put in on my car. focused on the wiring. ok so I got all of it rewired I finished right now tonight. whole front end, tail section, dash (switches and all), and engine except for the alternator and amp gauge, still figuring that out. did a lot of altering to get the old stuff to work with the new wiring 




































that was the dash light housings. put this to use










gas tank wired



















took me a while to figure out what went where on these. found some wiring diagrams and to help me



















new brake switch










will only take me 5 min to wire it all up and finish it up, all done and wired up. the headlight switch and other switches took the longest but got them wired. tomorrow ill finish the wiring and hook the battery up


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

found this in the trunk, thought I needed new one but put in the work and made it nice again


























































































































































new bulb in it, wired up and ready to go. since I was in there took windex to my window moldings to clean it up



















holidays slowed me down but I still manage to get some time in on the car. now that its pretty much done rewiring all that's left is the timing or whatever the issue is with the popping and bogging out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good. You could have also got the light socket wire from an auto parts store and took them a part and use the wires for the old sockets. Being that you got them done already just an FYI. The window moldings looks good. For the pooping and bogging out you would need to adjust your carb setting.


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice, nice. I'm thinking of replacing all the old electrical wiring in the Pontiac. For safety and performance reasons. My blinkers burned out the other day, still no brake lights, and no reverse lights. Dome light doesn't come on and both courtesey lights don't light. Faulty gas tank gauge as well. Not sure if shorting, fuses, or the wiring just needs to be replaced. I'll probably do it once winter passes.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

56ponchopiano said:


> Nice, nice. I'm thinking of replacing all the old electrical wiring in the Pontiac. For safety and performance reasons. My blinkers burned out the other day, still no brake lights, and no reverse lights. Dome light doesn't come on and both courtesey lights don't light. Faulty gas tank gauge as well. Not sure if shorting, fuses, or the wiring just needs to be replaced. I'll probably do it once winter passes.


I would check the headlight switch first, being all the wires first your lights connect to the headlight switch. If all wires and connected and ground, bulbs are good. Then it could be the headlight switch could have went out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Very nice work man, props.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:LOOKING FIRME RAY!!!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys. wasnt able to get on it till now because of the holidays. but im back on it now. holidays were good this year, family and friends, loved ones. gave myself a Christmas present went to the raiders/chargers game with my brothers and cousin 




































saw this out there when we were tailgating 










for Christmas got gag gifts like tequila and condoms and clothes from my family but one of the gifts I got was they filled my toolbox with new tools, damn perfect gift I wasn't expecting that =)




























but now after new years im back on track, back to work. went to home depot, for just alittle over a dollar I got some rubber hose




























cleaned these up










and sewed up a sleeve for the hose




























polished


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

took front seat out to get access to front seat










and got this on




































































































now ready for some dressing up. I had an antique Victorian vanity mirror that I ended up breaking so I got the ornate it had on the back of it and jb welded some studs in the back to mount on my seat. so after drilling some holes heres what it looks like now














































same with these, I bought an old 30s dresser drawer just for these, the original brass ornates it had on. 



















same thing, put some studs in the back, drilled some holes and mounted them



















I know theyre not gm or original on the car, but they are vintage/antique and original, older than the car that's for sure so its not like im using something I got from michaels or home depot. will finish up Saturday, alittle more dressing up im doing


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice man do your thing
Don't worry about whether or not those ornates are GM or whatever. I got shit for something as simple as fringe balls around the car. "It was good to restore a classic but now you're dressing it up as a prostitute"
As if I give a damn of others opinions? It's my car I do what I want with it. If it's your money, your blood sweat and tear, you paint it whatever you want, you put in whatever accessories you want, you make it you. A car is an extension of you. so do your thing and don't listen to the negativity.
I've said it once and I'll say it again, you've been a huge inspiration to my young self ever since I first saw your thread on that God foresaken HAMB site. You give me lots of inspiration, motivation and ideas which is what I look for in my not so good life. Most of all, you show that it's okay to be unique and stand out. This Fleetmaster does just that.
Firme hermano, firme.


----------



## F.C.Fury (Dec 30, 2013)

Killer work man! I agree with ponchopiano, I would have done it a little different but I respect the work you did. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, have a few more tricks up my sleeve, getting to that part soon =) its long I don't expect anyone to sit through most of it, but here is 8 months of work wrapped up into 16 minuites


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Looking real good bro!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice touches added


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks, nothing too big but personal touches to accent it. went to truck and car shop today. I did the wiring under the dash and when I hooked up the battery the battery started sparking on me so after all the time I spent wiring I got mad because I was at a dead end so I worked on the seat. I disconnected the headlight switch and the sparking stopped so I went and got new switches










and got a glovebox




























and after switching the switches, its alive



























































































wiring all done, now I can focus on the last and only thing left, the timing and the car is done!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt!!


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:werd:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, was up late last night and up early morning making this. its a 1920s baby car seat but im putting it in my 48. I had it just laying and rusting away so I remade it just to get it out of the rain and dirt









































































2am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice man, good work.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks latin. I got a girl set up for a hood photo shoot in a few days, its going to be good


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey, how easy/difficult was it to put in a new wiring harness? I'm trying to slip by without spending 600 bucks for new wiring, but if I can't get these brake lights and blinkers working, I might just have to...


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

56ponchopiano said:


> Hey, how easy/difficult was it to put in a new wiring harness? I'm trying to slip by without spending 600 bucks for new wiring, but if I can't get these brake lights and blinkers working, I might just have to...


I was gonna ask that same exact question! I remember you putting in all new wiring in your 59, and am likely to follow your example. Just want to know what pointers you have.

Great work. I pretty much "expect excellence" whenever I see your project threads now. You make it look easy!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

56ponchopiano said:


> Hey, how easy/difficult was it to put in a new wiring harness? I'm trying to slip by without spending 600 bucks for new wiring, but if I can't get these brake lights and blinkers working, I might just have to...


Not hard at all homie. All the wires are labeled and comes with manual. If you have the wiring diagram for your car will make it even easier.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its all really easy, the hardest part is the headlight and turn signal wiring which is still easy but the hardest part because you can get a wire or two wrong. I ran the wires on my 59 but didn't hook any of them up, ill post pictures of how its done with that one since that one is alittle more complicated than the 48. but yea the kit comes with instructions. the painless wire kit instructions are more detailed than the one I used for the 48, ill post pictures so you can see what I mean but still fairly simple. 

finished this this morning, didn't have visors or the handles to assist you getting out of the car, so I made them
































































and polished these. made the hand straps out of the extra visor material that came with the headliner kit so it all matches


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

already have an outside sun visor so ill set them to the side to work for the side windows










and the assist straps done and mounted
































































working on a few things for the inside, should be done by Thursday ill post pics its pretty cool hope it comes out good


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice work on there interior. og with some Gallo touches....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

very nice!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys. you cant buy those they don't sell them so you have to make them. original hand straps look like paisley type fabric, so I made these look alittle detailed. working on the car right now hope I finish what im doing to it by tonight


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

quick history lesson on historic los angeles theaters, in the end youll see where it comes into play with my car. i was born in LA and its my city and i love everything about it especially old and historic things about it. i was very young in the late 80s, still a kid under 10 but i remember going to downtown LA with my parents to see movies. this was before the big 30 screen cinemas were around so movie theaters only had one screen and played two movies a night. and the movie theaters that were in downtown LA that were still showing have been around since the teens and 1920s so they all had a victorian look, elegant and very decorated. i remember going to all of them and while the movie was playing my parents would be watching the movie and id be running around the lobby and basement of the theaters playing with other kids. guess there wasnt that many kidnappers and molesters back then we could do shit like that not today. but i been to all the theaters, and remember then even though i was very young and the United Artist theaters was one of them













































































































i ran into a guy that does construction and turns out the United Artist theater thats been opened and around since 1927 is being turned into an ace hotel, a super fancy 5 star hotel with a pool and a club. when his construction company bidded and won the job, alot of the theater was torn out and thrown away, some kept. some things he knew were historic and couldnt throw out and took home. when i found this out i had him sell me some of the stuff he took home

in the earlier pictures and in the marquee you can see the original marquee letters. then they ripped them off to start the construction










and i was able to buy my pick of the actual letters



















and when they were tearing down the walls in the storage room, they found this bottle one of the workers left between the walls when they built it. its a Nu Grape bottle from the los angeles bottling company and the bottle style is the original bottle that was from 1920


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

now look at the chaneliere, its the original it had since 1927 when it opened. i got a piece of the chandeliere in the main lobby that had some of the pieces replaced because they were damaged














































and in these youtube videos

1:52 and 2:06 you can see the crystals on the base of the chandalier 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuNc7cJ5TUQ

and in 1:39 on this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iImxi_ZLLWY

this video shows the theater how i remember it before it got shut down and all fucked up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzaNBWrkifc

and in 8:43 of that video when the curtain starts to fall, this was the lever in the projector room that raised and lowered it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

so I thought I should put that piece of LA history and my childhood into the car but how? keep an eye out for the crystal =) now I bought this just as a display because it didn't work and was in pieces I bought it for 5 bucks














































so I fixed it and put it together


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok lets go =)
































































and because the crystal lights up























































I put a light on the base to light up along with the dash lights


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

to top off making the back seat more elegant =)






















































































































click on this =)







took top off, put legs on it and matched it to my side and door panels


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Not a big fan of this era of cars but, the workmanship, attention to detail, and overall progress is something everybody can enjoy and appreciate. Much props to ya homie. The record player was a good addition.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks caddy king. I know its not original for the car or even chevy, but its not a repop. the flower vases are about 100 years old and the brass ornates on the seat are from Victorian furniture almost as old as the vases. and the record player is correct era for 48. I want to make the car as interesting and different as possible but still tasteful. still have some things in my head I plan on doing, not done yet but thanks im glad people are enjoying the build thread. forgot I had this done, threw it in there


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

I tried rebuilding a spring motor to one of those windup record players once. That spring can mess you up if you aren't careful!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice touch with that record player


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, Im working on mounting the record player higher on brackets to the top of the seat. going to work on that later right now more concerned about getting it finished and on the road for good. 

I was looking for fender guides, I need them they are actually handy on these cars you cant see the fenders from the hood and I don't want to hit my wall or scuff my whitewalls. im buying these, I like the look and color

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIGHTED-LED...Parts_Accessories&hash=item483bd49608&vxp=mtr

ill fly them but also wanted them for the stems. I wanted something different and unique, don't want to blend in so I bought something I think I can work with. got the package today 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































































they are "lazy dog" aka "red dot" aka "yellow dog" bombs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazy_Dog_(bomb)

they were developed in 1941 for WWII and were also used in the Korean war and Vietnam war. cluster bombs would be released and mid air would let out 100s of these and rained down on enemy soldiers. the ones used for the Korean and Vietnam war were the lathe turned ones that looked polished so these cast ones are the earlier ones Its the ones I wanted. but what I see is fender guides =) going to drill and tap threads on them and mount them on the stems along with little streamers on the tail like the fulton aerial. but going to repaint them and airbrush them, will get that going when I get the airbrush paint I ordered but theyre going to look cool


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got tired of looking for spare wheel well to replace in the trunk of my car, and getting offers for ones just as bad as the one I took out or worse. I never planned to mount a spare in the trunk, I want all the room I can have back there so the spare tire tub didn't exactly have to fit a tire. so If I cant find it ill make it. 18 dollar galvanized steel and a few rivets. better than what I had planned just seal the hole























































mocked it in, fits nice and snug. and it drops 10 inches, just about the same as the gas tank





































fits right, so riveted it in 










frame notched here, so I modified for that




























all riveted in, put some of my weights from my weight bench in it and held 4 45pound plates and 2 25pound plates just fine so its nice and strong. not planning to mount anything that heavy in it but wanted to make sure its strong. best part is now the space I have to carry things back there is pretty nice. here it is with a hubcap in it



















im going to put a lid on it to open and close that compartment with a hinge and latch. wanted this figured out and done so I can now do what I been waiting to do, upholster the trunk which no I can finally do I can finally move forward with redoing the trunk really nice and fancy. right now im going to start to make the panels that go on the sides and floor and tomorrow morning getting the fabric and materials to do the job. will look cool youll see =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

It rained earlier so when the rain let up i started on the trunk since the floor is done and i can get moving on it. my car didn't come with the original trunk panels. i had the big middle one done, but had to make the ones for the sides 









only took me 15 min to make 



















perfect fit snug top to bottom










i decided im NOT using that back one i made, i got a lot better at upholstery i can make something way better so i am. ill problably give this one away cause its nice and anyone can pop it right in theyre car. but this is what i am going to upholster




























again not using that center panel so im going to make a new cutout but heres an idea of the panels, now going to upholster the side and center panels and put the carpet/rug in to have the trunk redone. also making a panel to mount on the inner side of the trunk lid so its upholstered all the way around. im thinking this, have this design in mind



















i have that design in mind, but some extras i have some more ideas i have in mind to make it really nice. tomorrow morning i buy my fabrics and materials, once i have them i should be done with it all in about 2 days


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


>


Gallo, I'm a USAF fighter weapons analyst. I didn't even know that's what vintage bomblets looked like. I learned something about my own job today on LiL. Sweet find.

Modern day cluster bomb munitions and flechettes look very different. I'll check back to see how you incorporate them into your ride.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea caballo, in the description it says theyd be let out of a single bomb and that bomb would release 100s of these, at speeds of 500mph an hour and would penetrate up to 2 feet of ground. they look and are small, but heavy for their size so I believe those stats. apparently the UN thought they were unfit for war, explains on here I guess that first link was bad

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazy_Dog_(bomb)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

that link was bad too, just click on the page that opens where it says did you mean lazy dog bomb


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a lot of ideas im playing with in my head over what im going to do in the trunk, not decided so I haven't got started. but I did get a package today, something I really needed and will help with my trunk and even more when I reupholster my 65 impala










got it for 85 bucks, its an original hand junior button maker along with #30 and #22 dies which is the standard sizes for car upholstery buttons and a bunch of core buttons and supplies. a single set of dies alone are worth that much and mine came with two sets I got lucky.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upholstery-...098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2eb112872a

I needed to make buttons for the trunk on this car the 48, and a bunch of buttons to do my 65 impala im going full custom 70s button tuck interior so this will do the job. Its easier to use than I thought








































































































































I really needed this, and its going to get a lot of use trust me. I haven't done any button tuck work because I didn't have this but I do sure know how to do it. my 65 is getting that look all around but keeping the dash original. but with this now I can move on with the 48 trunk as soon as I figure out what direction im going with it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Always a good time with your updates :thumbsup:


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

NICE................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

love this build!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm liking that chair. Would be a good rest chair to sit in at an indoor show


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea coca, i saw it and really liked how it looked and knew my trunk would have that style. sat on it though it wasnt too cofortable, the foam was all gone it was all spring =b thanks guys, this build is really fun for me because im playing with a lot of different ideas and so far turned out pretty cool. my 59 since its going to be mostly original i was limited to the custom touches i gave it, only things are the airbags and the trunk thats going to be custom. but this one i loved the build because I can really express myself with it, thats why i cant wait to start the 65 too because with that one i can build to my liking like this one and make it unique. found the carpet, man its nice I don't think I could have found a better one that thing is NICE =D once I have all the materials it should be done in a single day so ill post a picture then, kinda bust out the trunk done then show the process after but the carpet is nice once I saw it I knew I had to have it. 

I went to the upholstery shop today 










was supposed to get the fabric for my trunk and pick up 20 yards of fabric I ordered for my 65 to start to reupholster it when I hit a road block. I ordered this type of fabric to do a job like this but in light blue color










well I get there and they tell me they called to tell me they weren't able to get me my fabric in blue so I could have some of these for only 5 bucks a yard. same material but different colors














































none of those would work, none match with the color blue and blue flakes the car is going to be from the outside, not even close. and the only blue they had had a wave design to it I didn't want it










so they gave me my money back and now I have to find it somewhere else. don't know any other upholstery places so if anyone knows hit me up, in so cal.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

which brings me to my second road block, I was there also to get the fabric for the trunk, and wasn't happy with my options. I had this to chose from


















































































this one was the best one they had there I thought, this one would have buttons in the center and pleats like that chair I posted










I didn't get it, wanted to check other places so I went and looked somewhere I felt I wouldn't find anything but still gave it a shot, went to joannes fabrics. and that's where I found my trunk carpet. I walked up on it knowing it was it, knowing I was bringing it home. I got it, and its better than those Persian rugs I posted that I thought would be cool to use. ill post a picture when its done, but now that Im using that as a carpet, these fabrics are more fit for it, BUT if I use any of these fabrics, I cant make it button tuck and pleat like the chair because itll break the design and wont look right, if I used these itll match the carpet but would have to go on flat, no buttons no pleats just flat









































































these go more with the carpet, but I cant use buttons. the others I can use buttons and would look cool like that chair I posted. don't know what to use so I haven't bought anything yet I an undecided. guess ill sleep on it but I need to figure out which one by Saturday I make it sunday and has to be done sunday night.

when I was standing in line at joannes to buy the carpet, an older white lady in a low voice told me that's very nice fabric, what are you doing with it? I told her I was lining the trunk of a 40s chevy with it and showed her the picture. even she said that fabric is perfect for it, then asked what was the price on it. told her it was pricey but worth it, 50 bucks a yard and I got a yard and 6 inches so about 58 bucks. she then gave me her cupon and said I could have it, what shes buying it was only going to save her 2 bucks and handed it to me said to take it its fine. I get to the register to pay and look what the cupon saved me










I was like shit, wow! thank you! I thanked her and she said I was welcome, shes glad it worked with what I was buying. said she was happy to help, but the girl at the register saw when she gave me the cupon and made a face, like if it was coming out of her pocket so I gave her a face like fuck you and was just glad she gave me that face not the lady. but that was really nice, not only because I saved money but because it showed me there is still good people, nice people out there, that's why I try to be that way myself and always try to help others but felt good knowing there is still good people out there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man, very nice work you've done so far. going to use this topic for reference to do my '42. :h5:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know I just saw that, congratulations =D I replied on your thread, cant wait to see the progress its going to be fun


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

working on the trunk panels right now. sneak peak, fabric matches my car tan and black 











I got all my foam, panels and fabric and ill be done putting it all in tonight but I ordered something in the mail that's going on it that I wont get till Thursday so ill post pictures till Thursday night of the thing completely done. itll be nice, will go with the car. while I wait for that piece to come in ill work on the last of the wiring and the timing, I keep putting the timing off when I could be driving it everywhere already


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GALLO 59 said:


> I know I just saw that, congratulations =D I replied on your thread, cant wait to see the progress its going to be fun


thanks bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Those are some nice fabrics you picked out for the four two. I have a Jo Ann down the street from me. They don't have as nice of a fabric like that. But then it been awhile since the last time I went


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks coca. I got lucky finding that fabric that one I got in LA off the 710 by south central and Huntington park, matches my car, youll see tomorrow 

ok yesterday I spent training I signed up for a kickboxing tournament in san diego so I got 4 months to get ready, hell yea I been waiting for something to come up. glad Im almost done here Im going to need the extra time now. want this done faster now so im working on this late night. earlier went to truck and car shop to pick up some parts for my 59 and got the plate frames for my 48. now im plated, tagged and street legal I put my license plates on now
































































and now, 11:20 pm wed nite im busting this out, will be done by 2am hopefully if not by tomorrow afternoon for sure




























check in tomorrow by the afternoon my trunk will be done


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

put in work last night










then early in the morning. this came in the mail, its small and has a lot of detail its solid brass and old


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

still need to put the weatherstrip bar and weatherstrip on the bottom, it just screws in so im pretty much done. plan to dress it up a bit more with some small drapes but for now ill fly like this. colors matching my car and cool looking vintage carpet


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

with the record player in the back





































a little tune you guys might know










camera recorded fuzzy, but you get the point


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

heres a quick summary of the process. it was a days work atleast it wasn't like I just glued fabric to the sides 

























































































































































it looks better in person for some reason the pictures don't show much of the detail. I forgot I had this, now I can finally throw it back there to dress it up a bit





































would have worked on it today but did a side job










not working on it tomorrow, have company over still since yesterday


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

didn't get much done on this one today, spent the day cleaning out my trunk in my 65 now that I got my hydraulic batteries fuck yea its on now. all I did to this one was put the lower weatherstripping and put on front license plate. tomorrow ill start the trunk lid panel


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

today I tied up all loose ends in the trunk. I double checked all the rear wiring, put in and wired the license plate light and ran the 3rd brake light wire for the powered accessory topper



















also I didn't have a light in the trunk, so I went to the junkyard and picked this up and put it in



















if you look I also sealed all the molding holes with caulk sealer




























I got inside the trunk to see exactly where the trunk lid edge is and weatherstripping starts



















my trunk was nice and plush, but the lid looked dirty. this was early this morning














































not going to fly like that


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

started at noon today
































































from inside































































































































whole rear end done, now the timing is left, put on the rocker moldings, adjust the headlights and do the timing and that's it


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

trunk looks good homie. what was the reason to have different fabric covering the lid of the small compartment in the trunk floor?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ran out of carpet fabric so I had to =b I was hoping it wouldn't look too off but its better than leaving it bare


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

wrapping up some wiring, little things I needed t get out of the way


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

did more wiring today, started late but almost done with that part of this build. I noticed my ground post on my battery was getting hot, I mean really hot you couldn't even touch it. so I cleaned up the post, the terminals, and went under and threw this on to make sure it grounds right































the guy at napa told me to go from the battery to the block, from the block to the frame like in the pictures, but then from the frame to the body then from the body back to the frame. im not running any tvs or even amps in it, just a radio and the lights. so I just got one for the block to the frame. 





forgot about this, this is what it looks like lit up it lights up when I turn on the dash and headlights


























































































































recorded sideways, don't know why that happened but you get the idea















I used a small bulb, I didn't want it lighting up the back seat like the dome light, just wanted a small glow or mood light. came out just how I wanted it. its going to rain by the weekend, so I want to get as much done as possible before that. hope it doesn't rain sunday, its the Pomona swapmeet


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I noticed with the ground strap only to the frame the dash lights light up brighter so im going to get one for the body for sure. I ordered my radio and speakers, should have them in in about a week to install I got a cool radio im going to hide away somewhere. 


wired up most of it, trunk lights light up good



















and look what I put on, original wig wag it does this when I step on the brake


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got this by ups today, came just in time now that the wiring is done one last thing to wire up. just need to figure out where im going to mount it and still keep my glove box. im thinking it swivel out from under the dash on a hinge mounted to the bottom of the original radio




























its a really cool radio, did my research. doesn't play cds only ipod, iphone or usb. but its cool how it does it im wiring it up and mounting it tonight so ill post a video how it works. also mounting the speakers tonight I figured where im putting them. already have 2 speakers inside the original radio on the dash these two will be in the rear


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice radio set up..doesn't it have an original radio in there? You know you could wire in a few more speakers and build an AM transmitter for about 10 bucks? That's what I did. I just have to reattach a new speaker, make sure all connections are solid, and then wire the radio into the fuse box. 
Coming along nicely my dude...really like that trunk set up you got going on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

why don't you use a marine radio enclosure and just mount it under the dash?


GALLO 59 said:


> got this by ups today, came just in time now that the wiring is done one last thing to wire up. just need to figure out where im going to mount it and still keep my glove box. im thinking it swivel out from under the dash on a hinge mounted to the bottom of the original radio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks. and yea Its going under the dash but I don't want it to be seen when im not actually touching it I want the dash to look original most of the time. youll see what I mean when im done tonight. its a cool radio the way it works, no cds but I was going to use an ipod anyways. check back like at 8pm ill post a video


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Times up gallo we're the pix......:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

can you see them?










cause theyre in there























































its what I wanted, not to be seen but heard clearly and they do. mounting here, on hinges off my old radio



















when im playing with it and when I want it hidden





































but I realized it being set that back if youre sitting in passenger seat or driver seat, in back seat or looking in from outside you cant see it you have to bend down to see it










but seen or not I don't have to hunch over it has a remote










sounds and works great =) ill post a video tomorrow how it works, too dark to film but im very happy with it


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Im not into bombs, but I love DIY.. a lot of awesome work is going into this thing. what ever happened with the 59?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks tko. what happened to my 59? honestly nothing I have no idea or no reason why I stopped it when I was 90% done with it it just needed a month of putting it together. It would have been done and on the road and at shows 10 months ago. just one day when I was working on the 59 I went to look for a tool I left iniside this one and tapped away at a dent I was working on before I got the 59 to start it and it just snowballed. I guess day by day as I saw it progress I just wanted to see it done, thought it was looking cool why stop. problem now is im 99% done with this one but instead of getting ready to jump back on the 59 im preparing to redo the 65 I aleady bought metal flake, new hydraulic batteries and the fabric to redo the whole interior. if it goes that way the 65 is going to take 2 months to redo since its just paint and interior it runs fine. but the 59 will be done very soon, I plan to have all 3 done for the summer


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Firme speaker set up...I was gonna mount several in my rear package panel, gotta find a few first and throw something together. Are you doing all three up as mainly show cars/sunday cruisers? Or will you actually use them for normal everyday driving?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*One of the best buildups on layitlow for reals tho*


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

SCORED today =) was on facebook there is now groups you join where you buy and sell car parts and these popped up. I was racing someone from my area on the freeway for them I got there first! og supreme rims, 14x7 with the lug nut adapter holes (70s), came off a 73 monte carlo. I been wanting these for a long time, but only seen standard and 15s for sale and they wanted a lot but I got these for $100 bucks cash, and are reverse just like 100 spoke lowrider wheels. putting them on the 65, are perfect for the look im going for, og 70s


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks mixteco =)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

here is how the radio works, it opens up and instead of a cd slot it has a compartment tray to put a usb, ipod, or iphone and tucks it away inside and you control the ipod from the outside radio faceplate it does the whole playlist thing. I have a 32 gig ipod in it, way more music than I need but its all there everything I would want to hear without having to touch the ipod. because its from 2012 not 2014 its not that expensive, only 85 bucks shipped on ebay look up sony dsx s10x





































32 gigs that's about 8000 songs so trust me all the music youd want to hear is right there and some. if you never want to change cds ever again get this thing and the display is nice too has a lot of features but isn't too complicated that you wont know how to work it


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

changed my locks finally, my doors lock with a key now. ended up getting new cylinders with gm keys they work perfect. only lock left is the trunk lock 

old ones no good



















like new
































































throw these away


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks tko. what happened to my 59? honestly nothing I have no idea or no reason why I stopped it when I was 90% done with it it just needed a month of putting it together. It would have been done and on the road and at shows 10 months ago. just one day when I was working on the 59 I went to look for a tool I left iniside this one and tapped away at a dent I was working on before I got the 59 to start it and it just snowballed. I guess day by day as I saw it progress I just wanted to see it done, thought it was looking cool why stop. problem now is im 99% done with this one but instead of getting ready to jump back on the 59 im preparing to redo the 65 I aleady bought metal flake, new hydraulic batteries and the fabric to redo the whole interior. if it goes that way the 65 is going to take 2 months to redo since its just paint and interior it runs fine. but the 59 will be done very soon, I plan to have all 3 done for the summer


Youre just like me bro. I was doing ok on my car, then I bought a brand new truck ans started modding it.. after a year, that truck is so modified and customized that I love it, but my car got hella neglected and now im on it hard again! sometimes u have to walk away from something to relight the fire under your ass... of course you could always just sell me the 59 :biggrin: cant wait to see all the cars done homie


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Oye, Los Bravos Del Norte playing on your ipod? Makes me feel like I'm down south again at my abuela's house...miss that weather. and no road salt in the winter to kill your cars!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea man, but that didn't happen with this one even though I been buying stuff to get the 65 ready I stayed loyal on this one. a lot of times im relaxing taking a break in the shade and when I start drinking I just look at the others and think of whats next. and when I see the 65 im like, going down to bare metal. and I see the grinder sitting where I can see it but I don't because I know ill start up on it at that moment and its over with the 48 I wont touch it till the 65 is done. but im really anxious since I have the materials now to flake out the 65 but I stop myself. as soon as I step back and say this one is done, I honestly don't know which of the other two im going to restart its 50/50. and sorry bro, 59 not for sale atleast not for a while I want to enjoy what I built. I say a while because even though its my dream car and I love it, money talks, everything has a price.

and no no road salts in so cal, only salt is on here at the hat










swap out the cylinders, polish the locks and put in. now my doors lock finally


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cleaned up wiring under dash, all wiring done last thing was do my fog lights


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got this im putting in this car, is from 1927 its a rear window accessory that when your car sways forward because you stepped on the brake that a weight mounted on the back of it sways forward as well pulling the arms up and letting the car behind you know you are stopping, its a cop that puts his hands up saying stop. but what im going to sleep on tonight is do I mount it as is with the patina or do I take my airbrush and touch it up alittle and make it look nicer, I don't know what to do. here is how it looks



















and here is how it looks new in box





































here is the patent for it the numbers are by the feet so this came up when I googled the numbers










im making it into a 12 volt operated accessory. this will pull the arms up when I step on the brake










I can airbrush it and look really nice, but does the patina give it a better look? I had one before I sold it 2 years ago and finally got ahold of this one. here it is in the video you can see what it does, I recorded it along with other toppers I had as well













I put that Sinclair dino on my antenna already










but im sleeping on it, not sure if I should airbrush and make the cop look good or leave the patina. if I repaint it it will look good ill put the color and the lines and detail back in it and clearcoat it. but I know some things lose there essence when you remove the patina. ill have to figure it out by tomorrow afternoon what im going to do


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I think u should touch the cops paint up. Everything on your car is done and I think if you left it patina, it would detract from the ride. It'll look like you missed something. Just my .02. I'm still waitin on the 59 tho homie, lol.


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea, I agree with caddyking. You redid everything else, you might as well touch up the cop. That's pretty darn cool by the way...need to get me some things like that. Only add on decorations I have are curb feelers and an exhaust deflector with a jewel on it. 
But hey bro, it's your car, and your policeman, so you do what makes YOU feel best.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea caddy, I think that will look good like that on a rusted car like a rat rod cause itll match but like this will look out of place. and poncho accessories are fun, just don't go overboard and get the accessories before you finish your car it happened to me with this one the first year I got it. 

yea caddy he was too crusty especially when I wiped it down to clean it with some cleaner some of the paint came off and looked worse











so I airbrushed him. dug out my airbushing equipment from the drawer










iwata eclipse airbrush worth every penny hasn't let me down yet. itll do a 1+ inch line and a hair line in the same stroke










did the fine line details with my calligraphy pen and ink



















and here he is now, ready to mount and ride























































I didn't clearcoat it to keep a patina type paint look to it. gave him a little smirk too but his face looks like he took a nose dive into some cocaine but I like it. redone, but still an original working piece now I just put the 12 volt mechanism on right now, wire it up and its ready to go will work when I step on brake pedal


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

as for the 59, I ran out of shit to do to this car besides work out the carb/timing issue but for that I have to wait till Friday to get paid and get the carb rebuilt and buy the petronix kit to remove the points so thatll be done on the weekend. as of everything else needed this bitch is done and I restart on my 59 TOMORROW! =D motherfuck does that feel good to know!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

windows aren't clean but you get the idea you can see it. in the end you can see the other mechanical topper the wig wag that goes off when you step on the brake too theyre just both alittle slow because the battery on the car is low I haven't charged it. came out exactly how I wanted it both in looks and mechanically. im going to toy with more of those 12 volt pullers see what I can make


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

haha that's tight homie. ive never seen anything like that before


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Chingon!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks yea its sort of a rare piece, but theres some even cooler and more rare. theres toppers like my wig wag theres two versions of that one the one I have mounted that's 40s and the 30s one that's a hanging lamp that swings too when you step on the brake. 


then theres the rare "calico" cat. its what the tin cat license plate topper is copied from that his eyes move and little tin tongue move when you go left or right. the "calico" cat is a license plate topper but when you step on the brake his eyes light up and his tongue moves mechanically like the wig wag, its 12 volt powered. 


then theres the one I have, the clown. its a tin clown face with the eyes cut out and behind it is a colorful wheel type thing that turns. it mounts on your license plate and has a speedometer cable looking thing that goes to a wheel that you mount on your differential and the faster you go the faster the eyes spin. I want to fly it but I have torque tube not open driveline to mount it


then theres toppers like the wise birds, just toppers that attatch to your license plates but have jewels for eyes its usually an owl. 


with the cop topper mine is the 3rd of a series of 4. made by buffalo can company. the first one did what you mentioned, raise one hand at a time. was vacuum powered and when you went right it pointed right, when you went left it pointed left. it was metal but you dressed him up you put clothes on him it came with different outfits its from 1916 




















then there was mine from 1927


then this one a year later it raised each hand Individually, made electric now not vacuum or weight powered and lit up left or right on the arms.












then theres this one, and I told my guy to find me this one at any cost. its from 1930 and the last one they made. this one is so rare I haven't even seen pictures of it just heard of it from the model A and pre 30s guys I know. its also vacuum operated but electric too. 


when you step on the brake his hands go up one goes up with a light on his hand so his hand lights up when it goes up and the other hand goes up to his mouth hes holding a whistle so it looks like hes blowing a whistle. but the best part is that it has a wolf whistle type piece that when you step on the brake and it holds its hand to its mouth and with the internal whistle it actually whistles and loud where the car behind you can hear it























I bought this 12 volt pull mechanism to make the arms on mine the one I just painted go up and down. I got two of them they both work good but im using the one with the spring on it












now that I painted mine and saw it can come out nice, I can make more just like it just cut out the tin in the shape and paint it just like mine and put a puller to make it work.

but I can also make other ones, like. or a pinup girl pulling her skirt up and has "stop" painted on her panties. or the Chevrolet popeye logo that winks when you hit a switch or felix the cat raising his arms like mine when you stop. im going to make a few now now that I see I can paint it nice and know the mechanical works to make it work


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

DAm bro fuckin badass never seen one of those before :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:bowrofl: every time I come by your killing it! Nice work!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys, im trying to keep the thread alive since all the big changes I can make on the car are already done. once I get the timing/carb issue fixed ill post pictures of photo shoots I have lined up with some girls I know, you guys will like them trust me


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

does anyone know what year chevy has a window between 22 and 25 inches? I have an accessory I cant use the windows on my 48 are too small and the windows on my impalas are too big. I had a guy that was supposed to buy it today in OC but said his wife got mad he was going to spend money so he cant buy it now. he was going to put it on an early ford so I know it works for those, but don't know what to list it as for chevy since I don't know the window sizes. it is made from Lincoln mcgrew machine co.










































its an old company that made accessories for early chevys, lincolns, fords and some of their parts even became duesenberg original accessories. this accessory I have is this, was general for all cars but became a ford original accessory this is a page from Ford dealer and service field Vol. 29 No. 6 June 1928












its an early window shade, but an awning. I already ordered the correct type black leather looking material it uses since the guy didn't buy it and I figured restoring that id get more now, but I sewed up some fabric I had to show what it looks like put together












and has the original roller






















this spring on the inside lets the bracket holders compress in and pushes it back out. no screws or clamps needed it squeezes into the window channels












25 inches fully extended












22 inches compressed












and the fringe it has on it is the original fringe It came with just the material was dry rotted I removed it.






















fully extended









\


mock up of what it looks like for anyone interested


















































































the spring roller works, if you close it up it rolls back the fabric tight. its cool but I cant use it so im going to let it go. anyone know what year chevy itll fit? even back window it can be used as a rear window blind. smallest size compressed is 22 inches and widest fit is 25 inches. thought id offer it up to the chevy guys before I did the early ford and other early make guys. mock up of what it will look like mounted for anyone interested


I got more stuff im going to bust out if you guys would want something different, theres plenty more where that came from stuff like this and other cool accessories and some pretty rare stuff too both gm and other early makes pre 40s. my east coast guy found me a collector in Virginia selling off his collection and he gets first notice when he puts something up and so far I got a package coming every week its costing me but ill make it back selling some of them some im keeping some im restoring to sell so ill post in a few days in the marketplace.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

GALLO 59 said:


>


banana clips on deck :roflmao:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

got the transmission rebuilt, pull that bitch out its ready


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

GALLO 59 said:


> got the transmission rebuilt, pull that bitch out its ready


Chingon


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess you figured out the timing issue.Sounds good Gallo.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks bro, what happened was there is two marks on the flywheel, a BB and a trangle. I was setting top dead center to the BB when it was the triangle 2 inches off to the side that it sets on so I was way off. its all good now, all done. now I can enjoy this one while I finish off my other cars. one down, two to go


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice. how does it ride going about 60?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

car rides good coca, but I don't like the way the tires handle they are 16/750 bias ply, they pick up every straight groove on the asphalt and follow it so I get some shakes in the steering wheel. and 60 is about top speed on this one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Those tires will help you driving skills......lol that's what I've learned about the og drive train. Chev's of the 40's have a 3:55 ring and pinion that will get it up to speed 70 75. But going faster then 60 is not necessary


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

GALLO 59 said:


> car rides good coca, but I don't like the way the tires handle they are 16/750 bias ply, they pick up every straight groove on the asphalt and follow it so I get some shakes in the steering wheel. and 60 is about top speed on this one


Those are bias ply??? Thought they were radials! 
Make sure your front end is tight and good...bias ply do tend to pick up some ridges sometimes, but it's not all the time nor that bad...unless your roads are worse than northern roads which I highly doubt
I drive bias ply every day, I notice that they do not have as good of grip in the rain (drift city biatch!) and they ride a little bit rougher. But much better and healthier for our old cars, and they look better too!. 
Radials allow you to get away with driving like an asshole, while bias ply train you to drive like a normal human being


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea bias ply. took it out to Hawaiian bbq place today, feels good driving it I drive it almost every day








still getting used to parking her, shes a fatty. side view mirrors I got for it are those crappy 20 dollar Pomona swapmeet mirrors that after I put them, they are too short I have to stick my head out of window to see the driver side mirror and slide over to passenger side to see the passenger side mirror. that and just driving it made them come loose and drop now they wont stay up I can only see the floor. 
I put the exhaust pipe back in, sounds good for a single straight pipe. but I noticed a new sound I didn't hear before because it didn't have an exhaust. when I get the rpms up in any gear, I hear a high pitched grinding noise kinda sounds like a vaccum whistling sucking sound but its not the carb. I hope its not the valves or something internal but does that sound like its that? 
also, my buddy checked out the engine compartment and asked me why I was still using the ignition resistor thing, said I didn't need it cause it drops the voltage from 12 volts to 6. we hooked up the altimeter and it read 8 volts said it runs bad beause of that to take it off. is that true? I did see it read 8 volts and when we put the altimeter to the battery it read 13.1 volts. do I need it? do you guys run them on a 12 volt system?


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Daily driving is the way to go! Just watch out...pinchi putos don't have any respect for other drivers...almost got into ANOTHER accident on my way home from work today.

Get some heavy duty mirrors and make sure you use a good size screw...I had to get a screw with a larger diameter to hold mine on and they still shake and rattle. Same with my drip rail mirrors (those peep mirrors)

Sounds like you are talking about your ballast resister when you say "ignition resistor thing"

I think if you no longer have the old points and condensor set up, you may not need that resistor...I would check into it though. 

A car can run bad if it's not charging high enough...when mine is out of tune, the voltage drops between 12.4 and 13.5 instead of sticking at a constant 14...could be your carb is out of tune, make sure all that junk is set to the exact right specifications. Being in the south, the only thing you should have to adjust seasonally is probably just your choke...make sure car is charging around 14 to run perfectly, low charging battery will indeed make it run bad...if I were you I'd run some Lucas products through that, too. Try some of the fuel cleaners and all that, I put that stuff in my car and the family's cars all the time...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks poncho ill check that out. I got a guy coming tomorrow to check my timing so hopefully he can get it done

had this laying around, decided to put it in today. its older than my car, but I like it so I threw it in there. It sounds really good, a real ahooga horn the way it supposed to sound not like a tin can





































I was listening to the radio while I putting it in so I ran the battey down, so when I hit the button it sounds stupid because the battery is weak but with the battery fully charged or car running it sounds really good


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks poncho ill check that out. I got a guy coming tomorrow to check my timing so hopefully he can get it done
> 
> had this laying around, decided to put it in today. its older than my car, but I like it so I threw it in there. It sounds really good, a real ahooga horn the way it supposed to sound not like a tin can
> 
> ...


Yup correct timing is necessary..if you can find one, get a shop manual for this! I got one reprinted for my Pontiac, it's a gold mine of info...everything you need to know...only problem with old shop manuals is that they tell you what to do, but not HOW to do it..they were written for mechanics that already knew the procedures, NOT people working in their backyards like you, I, and many others on this site.
Dude that Ahooga horn is awesome! I've always wanted one! My mom actually wants me to put one on her 2007 Jeep...would be badass because Jeeps have that old style look of 20s/early 30s vehicles...except brand new ones are NOTHING like the originals, they spin too fast so they sound like a cheap electrical buzzing, rather than awoooogaaa...maybe throwing a resistor in would make them sound right??
Keep the positivity coming! I read your threads every day for knowledge and inspiration! We all do! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

no more progress, just put the rockers on it now its a daily driver im done and enjoying it. so this build is done, for now for a while. after Im done with the 59 and 65 this will get a repaint but as is im DONE. daily driver my 48













































































































put a bow on it for Christmas. my cell phone camera broke right now can take pics only from front camera till I get it fixed so for now fucked up front view pictures



















the build is done, but the pictures aren't. the go pro camera I got im posting cruising videos and picture of it out and about and with girls I know that want to pose for it so from this point its going to get interesting trust me


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

GALLO 59 said:


>


Now I'm going to have to search in ebay until I find one. I'll be using "Aooga" "ahooga" "awoooga" and who knows how many o's in my search terms until I find one. I'll just keep adding an extra o each time.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

How is this old lady doing?


----------



## gallo*59 (Aug 5, 2016)

This might be the last time I post on this thread, hope those of you that followed enjoyed it. I spent a lot of time on this car, and money, but I poured my heart and soul into this car and although it wasn't a trophy car it was still mine and was still what I envisioned it to be, I completed my vision and finished what I had started a few years ago I was able to step back and say this is it, I am done I finished my car. 

































As of just a few days ago I took my last ride my 48 was never going to go back up on my driveway again, It went up on craigslist and in under 24 hours it was sold. 






































I was really sad to see it go the whole way i was following it i was deep down hoping he would back out of the deal and it goes back home but he didn't to be honest there couldn't have been a better guy to buy it I can tell he really loved it and was going to love it as much as I did it made me feel really good he bought it it wasn't just someone that was going to try to flip it and was just going to bounce around craigslist and facebook from guy to guy and wont enjoy it just try to flip over and over and just end up in someones back yard deteriorating. I spent so much time with it and put my heart and soul into it, its not my car anymore but will always have a piece of me and be a part of me. And now its at its new home in Hemet, again I'm glad who the new owner is there couldn't have been a better guy to buy it, and he now has a real solid start to his first bomb

8 years ago, January 27 2008 the first day it arrived










i remember the day, as soon as it hit my back yard i put on clothes i bought the day before from the thrift store to work on it i knew it was going to get real dirty the first day i grinded all the grime and rust off the trunk and undercarriage










now sits an empty spot, was a sad feeling when I noticed that when I got home. you guys saw, spot where I spent hard days and long nights for years










And I say goodbye, it wasn't easy. Some wont understand but cars are family. Take care gordita, it was a nice ride a really good experience and I learned alot















Soooo.... NOW... if you know me, you know I wouldn't let it go for nothing I'm doing really really good I don't need the money and I really loved this car. But I only let it go to replace it with another those that know me know that's why I sold it. I was going to keep it under wraps and bust out but I cant since I'm going to do a thread on it so ill just tell you guys, the only reason I sold it is to replace it with another one or had one locked down. so get ready, I'm replacing my 48 with a 64 ragtop impala. As of now I have enough to have 3 different options from out of state they wont be projects all 3 are running and driving will be a fast build just plan to give it personal touches like rims and hydraulics. In the process of trying to negotiate a price but at their asking price I'm still happy so soon I will have one of the three here at my house. my 59 I'm wrapping up now so it will be done as well but in the end I will have a 50s impala my 59, a square body 60s impala the 64 rag and a 60s fastback my 65. This is why I sold my 48 to chase impalas so its not a sad ending for me

also in the same week I sold this bitch my daily truck




























Sold it to buy a 2011 avalanche that one I'm getting it in 2 weeks. I'm going to put 24s on and some leafing and striping and sound system. so I been gone, but busy setting up other and new projects =)


----------



## gallo*59 (Aug 5, 2016)

This might be the last time I post on this thread, hope those of you that followed enjoyed it. I spent a lot of time on this car, and money, but I poured my heart and soul into this car and although it wasn't a trophy car it was still mine and was still what I envisioned it to be, I completed my vision and finished what I had started a few years ago I was able to step back and say this is it, I am done I finished my car. 

































As of just a few days ago I took my last ride my 48 was never going to go back up on my driveway again, It went up on craigslist and in under 24 hours it was sold. 






































I was really sad to see it go the whole way i was following it i was deep down hoping he would back out of the deal and it goes back home but he didn't to be honest there couldn't have been a better guy to buy it I can tell he really loved it and was going to love it as much as I did it made me feel really good he bought it it wasn't just someone that was going to try to flip it and was just going to bounce around craigslist and facebook from guy to guy and wont enjoy it just try to flip over and over and just end up in someones back yard deteriorating. I spent so much time with it and put my heart and soul into it, its not my car anymore but will always have a piece of me and be a part of me. And now its at its new home in Hemet, again I'm glad who the new owner is there couldn't have been a better guy to buy it, and he now has a real solid start to his first bomb

8 years ago, January 27 2008 the first day it arrived










i remember the day, as soon as it hit my back yard i put on clothes i bought the day before from the thrift store to work on it i knew it was going to get real dirty the first day i grinded all the grime and rust off the trunk and undercarriage










now sits an empty spot, was a sad feeling when I noticed that when I got home. you guys saw, spot where I spent hard days and long nights for years










And I say goodbye, it wasn't easy. Some wont understand but cars are family. Take care gordita, it was a nice ride a really good experience and I learned alot















Soooo.... NOW... if you know me, you know I wouldn't let it go for nothing I'm doing really really good I don't need the money and I really loved this car. But I only let it go to replace it with another those that know me know that's why I sold it. I was going to keep it under wraps and bust out but I cant since I'm going to do a thread on it so ill just tell you guys, the only reason I sold it is to replace it with another one or had one locked down. so get ready, I'm replacing my 48 with a 64 ragtop impala. As of now I have enough to have 3 different options from out of state they wont be projects all 3 are running and driving will be a fast build just plan to give it personal touches like rims and hydraulics. In the process of trying to negotiate a price but at their asking price I'm still happy so soon I will have one of the three here at my house. my 59 I'm wrapping up now so it will be done as well but in the end I will have a 50s impala my 59, a square body 60s impala the 64 rag and a 60s fastback my 65. This is why I sold my 48 to chase impalas so its not a sad ending for me

also in the same week I sold this bitch my daily truck




























Sold it to buy a 2011 avalanche that one I'm getting it in 2 weeks. I'm going to put 24s on and some leafing and striping and sound system. so I been gone, but busy setting up other and new projects =)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

It was a very detailed and nice build thread on the 48. Not everyone build their car to be a show winner. Built to your taste and liking, only person that can really appreciate what was built is yourself. Looking forward to your next build


----------



## gallo*59 (Aug 5, 2016)

thanks coca, yea It met my own expectation and approval so I was happy. next build will be good luckily itll be a running driving car a stock 64 rag so all the mechanical will be done just give it my own personal touches. I didn't want another full project any and all cars I get from here on now will be running and driving no more full projects. It being almost done will allow me more time to finish the 59


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

gallo*59 said:


> thanks coca, yea It met my own expectation and approval so I was happy. next build will be good luckily itll be a running driving car a stock 64 rag so all the mechanical will be done just give it my own personal touches. I didn't want another full project any and all cars I get from here on now will be running and driving no more full projects. It being almost done will allow me more time to finish the 59


Regardless running or not. If that's what you enjoy doing working on cars or any other hobby that motivates you. Do what makes you happy. That's grown man talk


----------

